# C2 Stage 2 Turbo, Car bogs when in full boost



## Corruptkid (Feb 19, 2007)

Just got the kit installed, checked piping and tubing, everything seems fine, the car starts to bog at 4000rpm and continues to do so until redline. sometimes the bogging stops, but most of the time it's always bogging when in full boost


----------



## JonnyKuhns (May 10, 2003)

*Re: C2 Stage 2 Turbo, Car bogs when in full boost (Corruptkid)*

I just responded to your PM as well, but I'd be willing to bet the DV isn't seeing a vac signal and is seeing pressure on all 3 sides.
Do you have a boost gauge in the car? If so, are you seeing vacuum? If you are seeing vacuum, that line should tie into the top of the DV (small nipple) as well or have vacuum from another source.


----------



## happy vw bunny (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: C2 Stage 2 Turbo, Car bogs when in full boost (Corruptkid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Corruptkid* »_Just got the kit installed, checked piping and tubing, everything seems fine, the car starts to bog at 4000rpm and continues to do so until redline. sometimes the bogging stops, but most of the time it's always bogging when in full boost

Hmmmm.....I recommend getting that checked out immediately! Too much boost = broken bunny....


----------



## Corruptkid (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: C2 Stage 2 Turbo, Car bogs when in full boost (happy vw bunny)*

update guys, i am misfiring in every cylinder


----------



## JWelty (Oct 7, 2003)

*Re: C2 Stage 2 Turbo, Car bogs when in full boost (Corruptkid)*

Sounds like its running too rich??


----------



## Corruptkid (Feb 19, 2007)

idk what its doing lol, i just want it to be normal, c2 confirmed that it cannot be the software as they had no issues flashing the ecu. reason for thinking it was software was because my ecu had giac software previously and it is known that the two softwares could conflict.


----------



## digitaltim (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: (Corruptkid)*

just curious: who installed the kit?


----------



## Corruptkid (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: (digitaltim)*

no name as everyone will bash them, but to be completely honest they did a good job and rechecked things twice over before releasing the car back to me


----------



## vwgtipowr (Aug 26, 2002)

*Re: (Corruptkid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Corruptkid* »_no name as everyone will bash them, but to be completely honest they did a good job and rechecked things twice over before releasing the car back to me

Maybe they did, but they should have drove it too to see how it performed. If they did they would have noticed the issue.
Good luck I hope you get it ironed out fast.


----------



## Mein_GTI (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: (vwgtipowr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwgtipowr* »_
Maybe they did, but they should have drove it too to see how it performed. If they did they would have noticed the issue.
Good luck I hope you get it ironed out fast.










Noticing the issue and FIXING the issue *IS* TWO DIFFERENT THINGS!!


----------



## Mein_GTI (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: C2 Stage 2 Turbo, Car bogs when in full boost (Corruptkid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Corruptkid* »_update guys, i am misfiring in every cylinder










Pull the plugs, check them out and preform a compression/leak down test!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Corruptkid (Feb 19, 2007)

ok, the shop that did the install drove the car a few times and drove it with me inside as well, the bogging started right from the start and they scanned the car and the car hadn't thrown any codes...i am currently working on getting some tests done and scanning and logging done


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: (Corruptkid)*

After speaking to the customer this morning, it was determined that wastegate had been installed backwards.
In that condition, there is a HIGH probability of overboost.

C2


----------



## Crubb3d Rymz (Dec 25, 2006)

*Re: (C2Motorsports)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C2Motorsports* »_After speaking to the customer this morning, it was determined that wastegate had been installed backwards.
In that condition, there is a HIGH probability of overboost.

C2























my guess is azevedo...


----------



## MattWayMK5 (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: (Crubb3d Rymz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Crubb3d Rymz* »_






















my guess is azevedo...

lol but on a serious note, hope the issue gets fixed Gabe. Goin to Edgewater tonight?


----------



## Corruptkid (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: (MattWayMK5)*

ok the issue of the wastegate has been fixed and c2 mototsports is correct, the wastegate was installed backwards. however i am still misfiring in all cylinders and will be changing out spark plugs as this is believed to be the cause of the misfiring. Matt I will not be going to edgewater tonight, instead i will be at applebees on 22 possibly...the car runs great now, no more bogging in that sense....will keep you updated on the misfiring issue. also i am running an open wastegate


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

Did you take any pics of the wastegate installed backwards.


----------



## Corruptkid (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

no lol i didnt, but it's simple to notice that...the top of the wastegate where it says tial will sit and point straight up toward the middle of the windshield...hey andre is the plugs the most likely cause for the misfires in all cylinders


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (Corruptkid)*

did the kit come with new plugs? If you were overboosting, then im sure the plugs probably got so hot they are damaged at this point. 
I say pull all the plugs and send me some pics of them. 
hopefully you weren't running stock plugs. You will have less risk of engine failure if running a colder plug.


----------



## kiserhd (Feb 2, 2008)

Wow thats crazy, I cant believe that got overlooked. Hopefully you get everything fixed.


----------



## Corruptkid (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

hey andre, i will be purchasing new plugs and all new coil packs as i've seem to have blown at least one coil pack as of tonight...the plugs were white at the bottom i believe when Diego had pulled them out earlier today. tonight however my cel was on, i was misfiring in all my cylinders and on route 22 my cel decided to flash and then by the time i was on route 21 my car was running really rough, the same exact way as it does when you blow a coil pack


----------



## NaKoRuRu (Jun 5, 2005)

Hmm, Andre what plug would you recommend to run?
And OP: I'm guessing the kit didn't come with new plugs?


----------



## Corruptkid (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: (NaKoRuRu)*

nope the kit did not come with new plugs...someone told me to run ngk bqre7 or something like that...correct me if im wrong i cant remember exactly the letters or order of the plug name


----------



## kiserhd (Feb 2, 2008)

*Re: (Corruptkid)*

Any chance you can verify the recommended plugs? I'm looking for a set of colder plugs. Thanks.


----------



## NaKoRuRu (Jun 5, 2005)

*Re: (kiserhd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kiserhd* »_Any chance you can verify the recommended plugs? I'm looking for a set of colder plugs. Thanks.


Hey Kiser, I've been following (JonnyKhuns) turbo build thread that you regularly posted on... and noticed you are in Cali. I think local too, (where is 29 Palms?), I'm in San Bernardino and if you don't mind I would be interested in seeing your 2.5T
Cheers!










_Modified by NaKoRuRu at 9:51 PM 6-12-2008_


----------



## kiserhd (Feb 2, 2008)

*Re: (NaKoRuRu)*

I'm out past Yucca Valley/Joshua Tree. You're probably 1.5 - 2 hrs away.


----------



## NaKoRuRu (Jun 5, 2005)

*Re: (kiserhd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kiserhd* »_I'm out past Yucca Valley/Joshua Tree. You're probably 1.5 - 2 hrs away.

Oh, alright. Thanks anyways.


----------



## Corruptkid (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: (NaKoRuRu)*

the plugs are the ngk bkr7e, just verified it


----------



## NaKoRuRu (Jun 5, 2005)

*Re: (Corruptkid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Corruptkid* »_the plugs are the ngk bkr7e, just verified it

Hmmm, BKR7E? I used those on my 1.8T when I got chipped... cheap plugs too $ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Thanks.


----------



## MattWayMK5 (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: (Corruptkid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Corruptkid* »_the plugs are the ngk bkr7e, just verified it

Are those the iridium(sp) plugs cause those are good


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (MattWayMK5)*

i think the ngk iridiums end with (eix).
Did you get a chance to snap a pic of the plugs?


----------



## happy vw bunny (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: (Corruptkid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Corruptkid* »_hey andre, i will be purchasing new plugs and all new coil packs as i've seem to have blown at least one coil pack as of tonight...the plugs were white at the bottom i believe when Diego had pulled them out earlier today. tonight however my cel was on, i was misfiring in all my cylinders and on route 22 my cel decided to flash and then by the time i was on route 21 my car was running really rough, the same exact way as it does when you blow a coil pack

Just an FYI here but you should check compression on your cyllindars!! A word for the wise from someone who has been there!!


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

dude not once in here did i see what you gapped your plugs to...what are they gapped to?


----------



## BlackRabbit2point5 (Sep 6, 2007)

man I got a bit scared at the start of this thread. I'm running GIAC right now but have the c2 stg2 kit all paid for and it should be going in in a few weeks. Glad to see it was just an installation error


----------



## JonnyKuhns (May 10, 2003)

*Re: (BlackRabbit2point5)*

I wouldn't worry at all about the kit at all... I've got 1500+ miles running around on mine without issues. The install process is pretty straight forward and there are a few DIY installers on here. I'm more than happy to try and answer any questions regarding the install, so feel free to PM me.
The stock plugs in the car should be PZFR5J-11, technically going a range colder should be the PZFR7J-11, however I can't find it currently offered from NGK.
http://www.ngk.com.tr/NGK_New_....html
http://www.ngksparkplugs.com/t...e=nml
I can't confirm as I haven't pulled my stock plugs yet, but I'll probably be looking to change them out here at some point once I can find the proper plugs.


----------



## digitaltim (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: (JonnyKuhns)*

going to lyndonville next week.........I'll keep an eye for the black 2.5T


----------



## kiserhd (Feb 2, 2008)

*Re: (JonnyKuhns)*

I emailed NGK and they came back to me w/ this

_Quote »_I would suggest using the iridium IX series ZFR6FIX-11 stock# 6441 Hope
this helps, thank you.
Best regards,
Brandon Peeler
Technical Support Representative
Aftermarket Division
NGK Spark Plugs (U.S.A.), INC.
46929 Magellan Dr.
Wixom, MI 48393

I'm going to try this option and see how it works, I'll probably be hitting the dyno up again in the next 2 weeks or so. I'll post how it goes.


----------



## kiserhd (Feb 2, 2008)

*Re: (Corruptkid)*

Thank you, I'll be looking into those as well.


----------



## Corruptkid (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: (kiserhd)*

the plugs werent gapped as it was stock plugs, all the plugs look fine except for the one that was in cylinder 3, the plug in cylinder 3 had no gap and there was a piece of curved metal jammed into it







, here is what it looks like
















im almost certain that it's a piston ring


----------



## esp (Jun 11, 2007)




----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

Sorry about your engine.
If there is anything I can do to help let me know.


----------



## kiserhd (Feb 2, 2008)

*Re: (Corruptkid)*

I'd take it up with the shop that did the install, they should be buying you a new motor. Not sure I would trust them with a rebuild after they jacked up your wastegate.
Sucks, I hope you get everything straightened out.


----------



## Corruptkid (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

do u believe that my motor is completely shot and that i need a new motor andre?


----------



## rental_metard (Jul 17, 2006)

oh wow, i hope you get it sorted out man


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (Corruptkid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Corruptkid* »_do u believe that my motor is completely shot and that i need a new motor andre?

unfortunately yes
to be honest, i wouldn't even try to rebuild that motor.
give me a call.


----------



## rangerbrown (Jul 12, 2007)

the block should be fine but no telling till the head is removed, 
bore and hone and slap some new (improved) pistions and rods in 
plus some head work and call it a day.


----------



## NaKoRuRu (Jun 5, 2005)

Well that sucks...
Corrupt kid keep us posted. JonnyKuns thanks for offering to help. I'm sure I'll need it when it comes to install mine later this year.


----------



## kiserhd (Feb 2, 2008)

*Re: (Corruptkid)*

You're going to need to have the turbo checked out as well, hopefully none of that metal crap made it back to the turbine.


----------



## MattWayMK5 (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: (kiserhd)*

Damn Gabe, that sucks but like Andre said he can help and I can too so just let us know what the deal is


----------



## happy vw bunny (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: (Corruptkid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Corruptkid* »_do u believe that my motor is completely shot and that i need a new motor andre?

Wow. I am totally sorry. I guess you can disregard my pm that I sent you. 
You and I are now in the same boat. Hopefully you will only need a long block like mine. Might I hope that your mechanic is warranty'ing his craftsmanship (?) here??? Hopefully the long block does not come out of your pocket!!
Keep us informed. I can't tell you how sorry I am. I know exactly how you feel. I had my Turbo for less than 24 hours and have been without it since Memorial Day weekend with the need for an engine swap as well.


----------



## digitaltim (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: (happy vw bunny)*

what happened to yours?


----------



## Corruptkid (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: (happy vw bunny)*

well it looks like i have a long way to go and a lot of work ahead of me, im just upset that this all happened and that it was all because of an installation error by putting a wastegate on backwards


----------



## happy vw bunny (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: (digitaltim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *digitaltim* »_what happened to yours?

The waste gate vacuum line positioned at bottom of turbo is too close to the axle. It contacted the CVJ, ripped the boot, tore the clamp and ripped the wastegate vacuum line off. Hence, obscene amount of boost = no compression and fried plugs!


----------



## kiserhd (Feb 2, 2008)

*Re: (happy vw bunny)*

Are you lowered? I noticed it was close when I installed mine, (Jay and Jon both gave me a heads up) so I clocked the turbo for clearance. 
I just talked to Jeff @ C2 after I did my dyno, and he was telling me that the vacuum line for the wastegate should be run off the nipple on the intake pipe that attaches to the throttle body. And you can just pull that fitting off the turbo and plug that hole.


_Modified by kiserhd at 7:08 AM 6-14-2008_


----------



## NaKoRuRu (Jun 5, 2005)

Damn two turbo installs gone awry. Good luck to ya.







Let's get those bunnies hopping again soon!


----------



## das pui (Aug 30, 2004)

*Re: (NaKoRuRu)*


----------



## Corruptkid (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: (das pui)*

i will have more updates on this probably monday...going to see how extensive the damage is


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (kiserhd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kiserhd* »_Are you lowered? I noticed it was close when I installed mine, (Jay and Jon both gave me a heads up) so I clocked the turbo for clearance. 
I just talked to Jeff @ C2 after I did my dyno, and he was telling me that the vacuum line for the wastegate should be run off the nipple on the intake pipe that attaches to the throttle body. And you can just pull that fitting off the turbo and plug that hole.

_Modified by kiserhd at 7:08 AM 6-14-2008_

how much power did you make?


----------



## kiserhd (Feb 2, 2008)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

Less than I hoped, lemme dig it up.


----------



## kiserhd (Feb 2, 2008)

*Re: (kiserhd)*

I dropped about a pound of boost, according to Jeff @ C2 if I reroute that vacuum line to the intake pipe instead of the turbo I'll gain that pound back. I didnt run the motor out either just up to 6200 rpm. I didnt know how high I can safely rev it. I just ordered some new plugs so we'll see how it does in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

nice dyno. what do you mean you dropped a pound of boost? do you mean when you rev it up the higher it revs the more the boost drops?


----------



## kiserhd (Feb 2, 2008)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

The second picture I posted you'll see I started at 7.8 psi and dropped to 7.1 psi over the duration of the run. 
A/F is on the top of the second picture, boost on the bottom.
That is how I found out about the wg vacuum/boost line is supposed to be hooked to the nipple on the intake instead of the turbo. Jeff @ C2 checked out my graphs and told me about that. He said it would keep the boost from dying off on the top end.


_Modified by kiserhd at 11:34 AM 6-14-2008_


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (kiserhd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kiserhd* »_The second picture I posted you'll see I started at 7.8 psi and dropped to 7.1 psi over the duration of the run. 
A/F is on the top of the second picture, boost on the bottom.
That is how I found out about the wg vacuum/boost line is supposed to be hooked to the nipple on the intake instead of the turbo. Jeff @ C2 checked out my graphs and told me about that. He said it would keep the boost from dying off on the top end.

_Modified by kiserhd at 11:34 AM 6-14-2008_

Basically boost is highest at turbo and drop off a little after the intercooler(drop depends on intercooler and piping size).
IMO 
I think its more of turbo size than anything, but what do I know


----------



## Corruptkid (Feb 19, 2007)

I think my thread just got jacked....well here's another update...cylinder three where the piston ring broke has oil and metal shavings in it


----------



## kiserhd (Feb 2, 2008)

*Re: (Corruptkid)*

That sucks, have you contacted the company that did the install to see what they're doing about it?


----------



## Corruptkid (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: (kiserhd)*

will be paying them a visit on monday


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

so the question still stands....what is THE GAP ON THE PLUGS?


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (the_q_jet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the_q_jet* »_so the question still stands....what is THE GAP ON THE PLUGS?

I don't think that matters at this point? it wasn't missing because of an incorrect gap.


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: (Corruptkid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Corruptkid* »_the plugs werent gapped as it was stock plugs, all the plugs look fine except for the one that was in cylinder 3, the plug in cylinder 3 had no gap and there was a piece of curved metal jammed into it







, im almost certain that it's a piston ring









Gabe,
Sorry you are having issues from the installation. Please let us know if there is anything we can do to help in the future.
chris
C2


----------



## Corruptkid (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: (C2Motorsports)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C2Motorsports* »_
Gabe,
Sorry you are having issues from the installation. Please let us know if there is anything we can do to help in the future.
chris
C2

I understand that at this point, it most likely isnt an issue with the kit, I also understand that at this point I need to move forward. I am just praying and hoping that I got some luck with the motor not being damaged and shot...I'm hoping that the shavings are from the pit and grooves in the piston top or from the spark plug as it was scratched up. I will as always keep everyone updated and as well keep C2 Motorsports updated. It is an unfortunate thing that has happened with me and my car. At least we all know now the importance of double or triple checking over the install of this kit on our motors. I'm in a position that I don't know where I will move forward with once I find all the details and find out what the real damage is.


----------



## Corruptkid (Feb 19, 2007)

Who thinks I should repair the motor and run the turbo again?


----------



## kiserhd (Feb 2, 2008)

*Re: (Corruptkid)*

There were a couple of times during the install that I wanted to give up. You're really to far into it to turn around, and its going to be expensive trying to go back to stock. 
You definitely need to hit up the installer, if need be find a lawyer. The damage caused to the motor is due to their incompetence. Hell I'm not even a mechanic and I figured out how to install the wastegate. Good luck.


----------



## Corruptkid (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: (kiserhd)*

thank you...well like i said there were two to three metal shavings in cylinder three only along with some oil. it was the only cylinder that had a plug with burnt oil on it. i couldnt see the other three pistons in cylinders 1,2 and 5 as the pistons were down instead of up. however in cylinder 4 the piston was also up and there was no oil or shavings to be found.


----------



## kiserhd (Feb 2, 2008)

*Re: (Corruptkid)*

You have an 07 right, if so you might be in luck. You should be able to find another motor from a yard. A friend of mine got an extra 08 longblock for me for just $500. I was planning on building it on the side, so I didnt have to drop all the money at once and there would be less down time. 
Trust me, I was frustrated as hell when I was installing my kit. There was times I wanted to drag it out to the middle of the desert and light it on fire. Nothing could compare to the epic failure I had when I cranked it for the first time and it was misfiring and surging horribly. After a few calls, I talked to Jon and he started asking about the SAI pump connections and the light bulb went off. I forgot to plug the hole below the thottle body. After that it ran fine. Well almost, I didnt tighten down a screw on the fuel rail and it popped off the last injector during my test drive. I stopped because I smelled gas and was horribly surprised to see it pooled up on the intake manifold. I limped the car back home (no choice, I live in the desert so its leave it to burn and walk home or attempt the drive and hope for the best) and flushed the fuel out as soon as I could. 
The car is damn near 100% now, just a few more tweaks like I said. Even after my stupidity, install error and other mistakes. I'm still very happy with the kit. Trust me when you get everything sorted out and you hear that turbo spooling up and you can actually roll it though the gears you'll be happy.
If not I'm sure there is enough dubbers in your area you can light that shop on fire and roast some marshmellows, smores are delicious.


----------



## Corruptkid (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: (kiserhd)*

Yea, however at this point my motor might still be able to be used, I will find out the real damage soon enough, and if it comes to needing a new motor then I will probably not keep the car


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (Corruptkid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Corruptkid* »_Yea, however at this point my motor might still be able to be used, I will find out the real damage soon enough, and if it comes to needing a new motor then I will probably not keep the car








thats alittle harsh isn't it


----------



## Corruptkid (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_







thats alittle harsh isn't it

well I'm looking at the worst case scenario and by the looks of it more than likely I will need a new motor.


----------



## digitaltim (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: (Corruptkid)*

why wouldn't you expect the shop that F'd it up to fix it?


----------



## Corruptkid (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: (digitaltim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *digitaltim* »_why wouldn't you expect the shop that F'd it up to fix it?

idk, im just expecting worst case scenario


----------



## esp (Jun 11, 2007)

*Re: (Corruptkid)*

if you sell the car I'll take the turbo components


----------



## conejoZING! (Nov 25, 2007)

*Re: (Corruptkid)*

If I ever get a C2 Turbo ... remind me to go to BVA Motorsport for the install.








As far as user "Corruptkid" - dang that's harsh. You would've been better off N/A and you paid all that money only to have a terrible install that hurt the engine. I really hope things get better for you... the 2.5 is such a fun little peppergrinder of an engine
I raise this beer icon for you







May your life improve and karma balance.


----------



## Corruptkid (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: (conejoZING!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *conejoZING!* »_If I ever get a C2 Turbo ... remind me to go to BVA Motorsport for the install.








As far as user "Corruptkid" - dang that's harsh. You would've been better off N/A and you paid all that money only to have a terrible install that hurt the engine. I really hope things get better for you... the 2.5 is such a fun little peppergrinder of an engine
I raise this beer icon for you







May your life improve and karma balance.

Yes, if i was to stay n/a i would be better off, however the c2 kit i believe is not a bad kit, i guess we all learn the consequences of how important it is to install this kit correctly and do a thorough check of the install afterwards. there are certain limits that this motor can take, and by having that bad install, it caused the motor to exceed its limit


----------



## JonnyKuhns (May 10, 2003)

*Re: (Corruptkid)*

Remember that the wastegate does include install instructions in the box... if the shop gives you a hard time, I wouldn't hesitate to bring that up.
The kit is *alot* of fun and totally transforms the car, so best of luck in getting things put back together and running.
As unfortunate as the whole ordeal is, it does go to prove just how important it is to do the install properly and be extremely thorough in checking things to make sure they are right. Unfortunately the shop that did this install for you didn't take the time to make sure everything was right and it has caused worst case scenario. Please do let us know how things work out for you and also what shop did the install.


----------



## Corruptkid (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: (JonnyKuhns)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JonnyKuhns* »_Remember that the wastegate does include install instructions in the box... if the shop gives you a hard time, I wouldn't hesitate to bring that up.
The kit is *alot* of fun and totally transforms the car, so best of luck in getting things put back together and running.
As unfortunate as the whole ordeal is, it does go to prove just how important it is to do the install properly and be extremely thorough in checking things to make sure they are right. Unfortunately the shop that did this install for you didn't take the time to make sure everything was right and it has caused worst case scenario. Please do let us know how things work out for you and also what shop did the install.

I will keep everyone updated as to how this all goes. Like I said, I might have gotten lucky and only need a drop in piston. That would be best case scenario. However if that is not the case, I could get a new motor for pretty cheap, thankfully this motor is a base motor


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (Corruptkid)*

how much for the car with a blown motor







andre i am coming for you


----------



## Corruptkid (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_how much for the car with a blown motor







andre i am coming for you









$10,000 and she's all yours http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif ...come one give me the thumbs up and buy it for that price


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (Corruptkid)*

pictures and more info please and you might have a deal


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

i got me eye on you jeff dont try to jack my motor...lol


----------



## Corruptkid (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_pictures and more info please and you might have a deal

the car is mint, comes lowered already with Bilstein shocks and struts and H&R race springs. Oem Gti Headlights with drop in HID Kit, fogs, euro switch, 16" audi a4 wheels powder coated black, ghl catback.
Add another $3,500.00 for the turbo kit and you can have that as well, plus all the old motor parts like the header
pics up later tonight


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (Corruptkid)*

looking forward to pics


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (Corruptkid)*

The price for the kit is very tempting.








do you have any ics of how close the turbo is to the firewall?
I have a buddy that would be interested in the kit and if price right could make it into 300whp.


----------



## Corruptkid (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_The price for the kit is very tempting.








do you have any ics of how close the turbo is to the firewall?
I have a buddy that would be interested in the kit and if price right could make it into 300whp.

haha...will keep you guys posted, both of you guys should have an answer as to if i'm going to let the car go within a week or so











_Modified by Corruptkid at 3:09 PM 6-15-2008_


----------



## happy vw bunny (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: (Corruptkid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Corruptkid* »_
haha...will keep you guys posted, both of you guys should have an answer as to if i'm going to let the car go within a week or so








_Modified by Corruptkid at 3:09 PM 6-15-2008_

Ha! Ha! I see the vultures swirling above your head! Give Gabe a chance to think about it. I seriously thought about getting rid of mine at one point because it is so depressing but he has WAY too much invested into the car in money and time to part with it that fast. 
Let him spend some time thinking about his options. I am sure that he will come to right conclusion. Good Luck Gabe!


----------



## kiserhd (Feb 2, 2008)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

Pictures from my install, gives you an idea of clearance.


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (kiserhd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kiserhd* »_









How far would you say the axle is from the turbo?


----------



## kiserhd (Feb 2, 2008)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

I just moved that fitting the vacuum line is hooked to. With that moved 2 inches maybe a bit more (distance between compressor and axle)


----------



## Corruptkid (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

lol, I'd like to say thank you for everyone who has been wishing me luck with this, for everyone who has tried to help me with all this, however my decision will be based on what is going to give me less headaches, if I do not end up keeping the car, could someone say hi to a MKV Gti Package 2, or whatever package comes with leather maybe lol...and could anyone say I'm not messing with turbo upgrades again, even tho this was not my fault....and according to a few other mechanics that the cause for all this was the installation of the wastegate...how the shop installed the wastegate backwards and admitted to it, after i found there mistake. from here on out, i'm going to want as little headaches as possible, so the condition of the motor will determine where i end up going with this...if it comes to getting rid of the car, [email protected] and Audi4u are more than welcome to pick up the car, like i said $3,500.00 for the kit 10 to 11 thousand for the car....the car is mint, interior is clean,no stains or anything, the radio has been upgraded to the 6 disc in dash one


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (Corruptkid)*

the piece in the spark plug IS a piece of the piston ring. motr is majorly hurt.
you need to take it back to the "installer".
if the kit was installed WRONG then they need to cover it, there is nothing wrong with the kit. nothing at all
should have done more research on the "shop" you took it too.


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (nothing-leaves-stock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nothing-leaves-stock* »_the piece in the spark plug IS a piece of the piston ring. motr is majorly hurt.
you need to take it back to the "installer".
if the kit was installed WRONG then they need to cover it, there is nothing wrong with the kit. nothing at all
should have done more research on the "shop" you took it too.

awww man i thought that was NGK's new innovative ground strap technology!!??


----------



## vw93to85 (May 10, 2007)

*Re: (the_q_jet)*

That sucks man. I'd go back to the shop and flip the f out. They installed stuff wrong causing over boost and blew your rings. They should've known in about ten mins after the install was done it was over boosting. but they let you take the car anyway. Hopefully you only need the cylinders honed and new rings. I'd hate to see such a awesome project go down the tubes so fast. Good luck. 
Fyi I work at a Chevy Dealership and we do a power upgrade on a Colbalt SS like every month or so and the 1st thing we do when we're done is make sure the boost is within specs and go out and drive the car and I mean drive it about 20 to 30 miles, and everything from driving easy to full throttle.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (vw93to85)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vw93to85* »_That sucks man. I'd go back to the shop and flip the f out. They installed stuff wrong causing over boost and blew your rings. They should've known in about ten mins after the install was done it was over boosting. but they let you take the car anyway.

-yes you need to go back to the shop and talke with them
-installed wrong- shops craftmanship failure
-10 mins? try 1st full throttle pull- 1st full boost- poopping and bangin' and cel flashing and crazy power
-you should have left it at the shop- wasn't anywhere near right when it left.


----------



## vw93to85 (May 10, 2007)

*Re: (nothing-leaves-stock)*

It's all on the shop. You shouldn't have to pay a dime. And I figured on 10 mins because they should've atleast started it make sure it idled fine, no leaks, no overheating, and check everything before you go for full boost.


----------



## strklyeuro1188 (Jun 23, 2005)

*Re: (vw93to85)*

this shop had 3 weeks to install Gabes kit








the least they could have done was make sure everything was on correctly esp. the wastegate








after the first ride you could feel the power but also the bogging from the throttle plate closing http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
they should have def. diagnosed the problem after the first test drive









better be getting a new motor from them


----------



## vw93to85 (May 10, 2007)

*Re: (strklyeuro1188)*

3 WEEKS????!!!!! C2 says it takes like 8 hours, don't they? One solid weekend and someone can do this. I'd be flipping out on these people. He better get a new motor. It sounds 100% like they F'd it up.


----------



## strklyeuro1188 (Jun 23, 2005)

*Re: (vw93to85)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vw93to85* »_3 WEEKS????!!!!! C2 says it takes like 8 hours, don't they? One solid weekend and someone can do this. I'd be flipping out on these people. He better get a new motor. It sounds 100% like they F'd it up.

bingo.
i'm confident enough if gabe myself and our buddy matt(joeshmo on here) tackled this in a driveway it wouldnt take us more than 2 days tops








but yeah it's def. 100% their fault and gabe should def. be getting a free motor


----------



## vw93to85 (May 10, 2007)

*Re: (strklyeuro1188)*

Also I don't see any teflon on the oil lines.
Page 4 owned


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: (vw93to85)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vw93to85* »_Also I don't see any teflon on the oil lines.
Page 4 owned

Teflon tubing is on the _inside_ of the SS braid










_Modified by C2Motorsports at 5:05 PM 6-16-2008_


----------



## vw93to85 (May 10, 2007)

*Re: (kiserhd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kiserhd* »_ 










Just saying normally you'd see a little bit of teflon, Not that there's any problem with your product, I love the product and wish I could afford it right now. I just think the guy who installed it did a horrible job installing it.


----------



## JonnyKuhns (May 10, 2003)

*Re: (vw93to85)*

From my understanding, you are not supposed to use teflon tape on AN fittings... I didn't install any teflon tape on any of the fittings on my kit install and haven't had any issues.


----------



## das pui (Aug 30, 2004)

*Re: (strklyeuro1188)*


_Quote, originally posted by *strklyeuro1188* »_
bingo.
i'm confident enough if gabe myself and our buddy matt(joeshmo on here) tackled this in a driveway it wouldnt take us more than 2 days tops








but yeah it's def. 100% their fault and gabe should def. be getting a free motor 

what about me? i can sit around and look pretty.


----------



## strklyeuro1188 (Jun 23, 2005)

*Re: (das pui)*


_Quote, originally posted by *das pui* »_
what about me? i can sit around and look pretty.

oh yes and das pui
he knows how to change oil and break sub frames


----------



## das pui (Aug 30, 2004)

*Re: (strklyeuro1188)*


_Quote, originally posted by *strklyeuro1188* »_
oh yes and das pui
he knows how to change oil and break sub frames









my windshields still in tact though


----------



## strklyeuro1188 (Jun 23, 2005)

*Re: (das pui)*


_Quote, originally posted by *das pui* »_
my windshields still in tact though
























lets focus on gabes motor


----------



## Corruptkid (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: (das pui)*


_Quote, originally posted by *das pui* »_
what about me? i can sit around and look pretty.

lol, yes you can sit around and look pretty and get us drinks whenever we wanted or needed them







.
well I do have to say one thing about the shop, they are making things right and are getting me a new motor with less miles than my motor had. they already have my car inside there shop waiting to be worked on and have promised a two day or three day turn around time as soon as the motor gets to the shop. i will be keeping my car and will be keeping the turbo kit on the car. das pui, joe schmo, and strklyeuro we shall all take a ride in her when she is done


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (Corruptkid)*

good to hear


----------



## happy vw bunny (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: (Corruptkid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Corruptkid* »_
lol, yes you can sit around and look pretty and get us drinks whenever we wanted or needed them







.
well I do have to say one thing about the shop, they are making things right and are getting me a new motor with less miles than my motor had. they already have my car inside there shop waiting to be worked on and have promised a two day or three day turn around time as soon as the motor gets to the shop. i will be keeping my car and will be keeping the turbo kit on the car. das pui, joe schmo, and strklyeuro we shall all take a ride in her when she is done










Wow!!! That's awesome! Mine should be done by the end of this week as well. We should all have a local C2 Rabbit meet somewhere to celebrate!!


----------



## strklyeuro1188 (Jun 23, 2005)

*Re: (happy vw bunny)*


_Quote, originally posted by *happy vw bunny* »_

Wow!!! That's awesome! Mine should be done by the end of this week as well. We should all have a local C2 Rabbit meet somewhere to celebrate!!

waterama @ atco sunday








not that i have one but show up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
and im glad to hear the shop is taking care of you http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (happy vw bunny)*

WOW, thats great for you...i know that shop and was not expecting that from them...glad thew "maned up" and did what needed to be done....


----------



## kiserhd (Feb 2, 2008)

*Re: (vw93to85)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vw93to85* »_3 WEEKS????!!!!! C2 says it takes like 8 hours, don't they? One solid weekend and someone can do this. I'd be flipping out on these people. He better get a new motor. It sounds 100% like they F'd it up.

It took me a week worth of late nights after work. And I'm not a mechanic by any means.


----------



## kiserhd (Feb 2, 2008)

*Re: (vw93to85)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vw93to85* »_

Just saying normally you'd see a little bit of teflon, Not that there's any problem with your product, I love the product and wish I could afford it right now. I just think the guy who installed it did a horrible job installing it. 

I actually used teflon, that was a picture of test fitting.


----------



## kiserhd (Feb 2, 2008)

*Re: (Corruptkid)*

Thats great, you should try to con them into a forge DV as well. Its made a hell of a difference on my car.


----------



## Corruptkid (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: (kiserhd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kiserhd* »_Thats great, you should try to con them into a forge DV as well. Its made a hell of a difference on my car.

lol, more upgrades will come with time, just working on getting my car back now..haha im so relieved right now.
this one is for nothing leaves stock...lol, i never mentioned any shop names, i must say the people i have dealt with from the shop have been great and have made me feel better about things. funny thing is that i always told me friends that i would have my car turboed in september and when i decided to go ahead and do it earlier, i was not lucky...lol the car officially broke on friday the 13th, the same day my frog died







....lol


----------



## Turbo Bora GLI (Sep 12, 2005)

you should get a boost gauge to know how much your boosting the next time around.


----------



## Corruptkid (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_good to hear

and to say i had a bunch of pictures to post up of the car today and stupid me leaves the camera at work, will post for the hell of it tomorrow


----------



## Corruptkid (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: (Turbo Bora GLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Turbo Bora GLI* »_you should get a boost gauge to know how much your boosting the next time around.

will be definitely doing that, and a possible wide band as well


----------



## kiserhd (Feb 2, 2008)

*Re: (Corruptkid)*

Depending on what your looking for I bought one from summit racing. It came w/ an innovate motorsports LC1 and a summit gauge, but it also included the software and the o2 bung to weld on. Its a black digital gauge. Ran me just under $250.


----------



## rental_metard (Jul 17, 2006)

glad to hear the news man


----------



## JonnyKuhns (May 10, 2003)

*Re: (rental_metard)*

Glad to hear things are getting taken care of, it says quite a bit about the shop that they are stepping up to get everything fixed. 
Get that thing back together and enjoy it!
I also highly suggest going with a Forge DV, it is well worth the upgrade.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (JonnyKuhns)*

again, glad it worked out. I know who did it







hope everything works out well for you


----------



## rangerbrown (Jul 12, 2007)

*Re: (nothing-leaves-stock)*

whats up with a Forge DV, what makes it better?


----------



## NaKoRuRu (Jun 5, 2005)

*Re: (Corruptkid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Corruptkid* »_
lol, yes you can sit around and look pretty and get us drinks whenever we wanted or needed them







.
well I do have to say one thing about the shop, they are making things right and are getting me a new motor with less miles than my motor had. they already have my car inside there shop waiting to be worked on and have promised a two day or three day turn around time as soon as the motor gets to the shop. i will be keeping my car and will be keeping the turbo kit on the car. das pui, joe schmo, and strklyeuro we shall all take a ride in her when she is done










great to hear





















and i x2 the boost gauge install...


----------



## happy vw bunny (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: (Corruptkid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Corruptkid* »_
lol, yes you can sit around and look pretty and get us drinks whenever we wanted or needed them







.
well I do have to say one thing about the shop, they are making things right and are getting me a new motor with less miles than my motor had. they already have my car inside there shop waiting to be worked on and have promised a two day or three day turn around time as soon as the motor gets to the shop. i will be keeping my car and will be keeping the turbo kit on the car. das pui, joe schmo, and strklyeuro we shall all take a ride in her when she is done










so just curious, are they charging you for labor?


----------



## esp (Jun 11, 2007)

are they going to install the wastegate backwards again?


----------



## happy vw bunny (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: (esp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *esp* »_are they going to install the wastegate backwards again?









Awww now! That's just wrong!!!


----------



## Corruptkid (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: (esp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *esp* »_are they going to install the wastegate backwards again?









lol, nah i think they got this now...it was a simple mistake that was made, but that shouldnt have happened imo...but what can you do **** happens right?


----------



## happy vw bunny (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: (happy vw bunny)*

Hey Gabe, 
Do you have a picture of your Rabbit? I thought we could post some pictures. This is mine before the turbo!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2005)

*Re: (happy vw bunny)*

Glad things have panned out in for favor (at this point). Is the same "installer" doing the work again? Do you feel comfortable with them doing the work again?


----------



## strklyeuro1188 (Jun 23, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Glad things have panned out in for favor (at this point). Is the same "installer" doing the work again? Do you feel comfortable with them doing the work again?

the same installer is doing the work for him.
They understand it was there mistake and stuff like that happens

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









but they are paying in full for the new motor and anything that needs to get done and the work will be warrantied for him http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by strklyeuro1188 at 1:11 PM 6-17-2008_


----------



## vw93to85 (May 10, 2007)

*Re: (strklyeuro1188)*

That's good to hear that they are taking care of it. Now I want one. Who want's to donate to the turbo my jetta fund?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2005)

*Re: (strklyeuro1188)*


_Quote, originally posted by *strklyeuro1188* »_
They understand it was there mistake and stuff like that happens 

Good to hear


----------



## Corruptkid (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

lol, yes the same installer is doing the work as strklyeuro said and i trust them at this point as i saw how he fabbed up all the piping for my open wastegate and then heat wrapped it. it was really good work and i can trust them enough that i wont be having an issue after i get my car back....well i hope i dont lol
pictures of the rabbit later tonight, some before and after shots








page 5 owned


----------



## happy vw bunny (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: (happy vw bunny)*


_Quote, originally posted by *happy vw bunny* »_Hey Gabe, 
Do you have a picture of your Rabbit? I thought we could post some pictures. This is mine before the turbo!









*Well, that was the before picture.*

*
This is the after picture*


----------



## Corruptkid (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: (happy vw bunny)*

lol


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (happy vw bunny)*


_Quote, originally posted by *happy vw bunny* »_
*
This is the after picture*









I wish My car looked like that right now. There aren't enough hours in the day.


----------



## Corruptkid (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

lol with time you'll have all that done and it will be a beastly car







...so i was looking for the after shots of the car and i cant seem to find any, all i have are before photos


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

Wastegate looks like it was installed correct though?


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

that wasn't a pic of his car


----------



## Corruptkid (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: (nothing-leaves-stock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nothing-leaves-stock* »_that wasn't a pic of his car

the picture you saw is of how it was suppose to be, the top of the wastegate pointing towards the passenger side strut, now imagine that piece pointing straight up towards the middle of the windshield instead. thats how mine was.








o i will probably be at waterama and cult classic as well


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (Corruptkid)*

cult classic baby!!!!!!! There will be at least 3 c2 turbo bunnies there! See you there


----------



## Corruptkid (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: (nothing-leaves-stock)*

nice nice...am i the third? or would i be the fourth?...lol
hopefully the third


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (Corruptkid)*

3rd....


----------



## das pui (Aug 30, 2004)

*Re: (nothing-leaves-stock)*

cult classic http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (das pui)*


_Quote, originally posted by *das pui* »_cult classic http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *das pui* »_cult classic http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *das pui* »_cult classic http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *das pui* »_cult classic http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Corruptkid (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: (nothing-leaves-stock)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for cult classic and being the third turbo rabbit, car to be out of the shop tomorrow


----------



## kiserhd (Feb 2, 2008)

*Re: (Corruptkid)*

Sounds like a pretty quick turn around. Hope you enjoy your "working" turbo'd Rabbit. Mines been pretty fun.


----------



## Corruptkid (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: (kiserhd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kiserhd* »_Sounds like a pretty quick turn around. Hope you enjoy your "working" turbo'd Rabbit. Mines been pretty fun.

well yea, the old motor was pulled out yesterday and the new motor arrived today around 1, so by tomorrow night the car should be all set and done by tomorrow night. i was told and promised my car for the weekend.







, hopefully it's true


----------



## happy vw bunny (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: (Corruptkid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Corruptkid* »_
well yea, the old motor was pulled out yesterday and the new motor arrived today around 1, so by tomorrow night the car should be all set and done by tomorrow night. i was told and promised my car for the weekend.







, hopefully it's true 

Pretty funny actually, my new motor just went in today and the front end is being put on as we speak. A few small assembly issues (windshield wipers, battery, etc.) for tomorrow and then the test run then mine should be ready as well if all goes well.....


----------



## Corruptkid (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: (happy vw bunny)*


_Quote, originally posted by *happy vw bunny* »_
Pretty funny actually, my new motor just went in today and the front end is being put on as we speak. A few small assembly issues (windshield wipers, battery, etc.) for tomorrow and then the test run then mine should be ready as well if all goes well.....

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif , two thumbs up for both of us having our cars in perfect running condition tomorrow. we shall see


----------



## happy vw bunny (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: (Corruptkid)*

So, I thought that since you guys write the software, that you could provide some specifications about the software at least included in the kit when purchased.
For example, it would be nice to know where the red line and rev limiter is set. This could be especially important when someone is upgrading their ECU from a GIAC chip whose rev limiter has been raised to 7,400 rpms. Without such information, one might assume that the rev limiter has stayed the same or improved. 
Can you provide some information here about the software? I am very curious and would like to know more!
Thanks!


----------



## Corruptkid (Feb 19, 2007)

new motor and turbo is all in...car just needed the ac unit to be recharged and new oil put in...so the car stayed there...picking her up in the morning...i waited this long, so one more day doesnt hurt lol...i'm confident i'll be enjoying her from here on out after tomorrow issue free


----------



## happy vw bunny (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: (Corruptkid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Corruptkid* »_new motor and turbo is all in...car just needed the ac unit to be recharged and new oil put in...so the car stayed there...picking her up in the morning...i waited this long, so one more day doesnt hurt lol...i'm confident i'll be enjoying her from here on out after tomorrow issue free

Picked mine up last night and took it straight home to put the boost gauge on it. Rides smooth, really smooth. Holding about 8-9 pounds of boost consistently but spools up quickly from about 4,000 rpms. All in all- one sweet ride!!! http://****************.com/smile/emlips.gif


----------



## Corruptkid (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: (happy vw bunny)*


_Quote, originally posted by *happy vw bunny* »_
Picked mine up last night and took it straight home to put the boost gauge on it. Rides smooth, really smooth. Holding about 8-9 pounds of boost consistently but spools up quickly from about 4,000 rpms. All in all- one sweet ride!!! http://****************.com/smile/emlips.gif






























just got home from picking her up, smooth ride, real smooth ride....all in all i am very happy with the car, now i just want to do a full 3" exhaust and boost some more








also, big thanks to the shop for handling things the way they did and having a quick turn around time for me getting the car back. i will now officially say what shop did the work for me. the shop was Azevedo Motorsports in Linden, NJ. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif....mistakes happen and they admitted to them and made things right.


----------



## happy vw bunny (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: (Corruptkid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Corruptkid* »_
just got home from picking her up, smooth ride, real smooth ride....all in all i am very happy with the car,.

Threw a darn cel again!!!
Friend of mine has a vag com and we scanned it to find the following code.... P0068/000104 Throttle Position Correlation
I looked back to the 1st 2 scans that we did on the car after I got the turbo. The same code is on both scans...
Thinking that the Intake Manifold Pressure Sensor is not used to seeing boost here but...I dont like throwing cels. If anything else would throw a cel, I wouldn't know about it because it is already lit!
Anybody else have this problem???


----------



## Corruptkid (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: (happy vw bunny)*


_Quote, originally posted by *happy vw bunny* »_
Threw a darn cel again!!!
Friend of mine has a vag com and we scanned it to find the following code.... P0068/000104 Throttle Position Correlation
I looked back to the 1st 2 scans that we did on the car after I got the turbo. The same code is on both scans...
Thinking that the Intake Manifold Pressure Sensor is not used to seeing boost here but...I dont like throwing cels. If anything else would throw a cel, I wouldn't know about it because it is already lit!
Anybody else have this problem???









Hey did your CEL flash at first then stay lit, because i got a CEL as well...light would flash at high rpm's then go off, the light finally decided to stay lit the last time...i know when it flashes it means it's misfiring, but could something else cause it to flash as well?
Well here we go, round 2


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

You guys need to invest in a wideband and boost gauge.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (happy vw bunny)*


_Quote, originally posted by *happy vw bunny* »_
Threw a darn cel again!!!
Friend of mine has a vag com and we scanned it to find the following code.... P0068/000104 Throttle Position Correlation
I looked back to the 1st 2 scans that we did on the car after I got the turbo. The same code is on both scans...
Thinking that the Intake Manifold Pressure Sensor is not used to seeing boost here but...I dont like throwing cels. If anything else would throw a cel, I wouldn't know about it because it is already lit!
Anybody else have this problem???









try erasing the code but make sure you adapt the throttle most shops feel it's not needed but some times yes it is


----------



## Corruptkid (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_You guys need to invest in a wideband and boost gauge. 

boost gauge is already on its way, i'm not going to beat on the car, and will be taking it back for them to take a look at it again on monday


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (Corruptkid)*

c2knows about the tb correlation code and says they are fixing it on the update. But is not a problem. But don't take my word as pffical info. Wait till c2 chimes in for facts


----------



## EighT6VeeDub (Dec 28, 2005)

*Re: (nothing-leaves-stock)*

This almost doesn't seem worth destroying a brand new car..
Almost








Good luck with everything guys, hope it gets all figured out. 
IMHO I really don't see putting $4000 into this car to only run 9 lbs of boost and throw CELs left and right. 
Not trying to bash, thats just how I feel.. 
Like I said I hope you guys figure everything out.








-Trevor


----------



## Mein_GTI (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Edit...Oops Happy VW Bunny here- forgot that I was signed under hubbys login.









_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
try erasing the code but make sure you adapt the throttle most shops feel it's not needed but some times yes it is

Well, I erased the code last night and so far, it has not come back on. It did not flash at all. It just popped up. 
I do have a boost gauge on it already. That was the very first thing that I did when I got it home.
Well Josh, one way or the other I see that you got my message. I guess I will have to keep dealing with the tb throwing cels until I get the update from C2???
My concern here is that since I do not own a vag-com yet (I guess I will have to purchase one now) that unless that cel gets cleared, I wont know if anything else triggers a cel!!! That could be a disaster waiting to happen imo.


----------



## Corruptkid (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: (EighT6VeeDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EighT6VeeDub* »_This almost doesn't seem worth destroying a brand new car..
Almost








Good luck with everything guys, hope it gets all figured out. 
IMHO I really don't see putting $4000 into this car to only run 9 lbs of boost and throw CELs left and right. 
Not trying to bash, thats just how I feel.. 
Like I said I hope you guys figure everything out.








-Trevor

Well, here is the thing with me, I'm on my second motor. I see this as being kind of a lucky thing because I now have a motor with less miles than what my original motor had. I just changed out my spark plugs and coil packs, one of the spark plugs that the car had was missing the tip, therefore causing the car to misfire in the higher rpms and when on full boost. I didnt trust the spark plugs that came with the new motor and therefore changed them out...the tips on the plugs werent white at all, they were normal, so i wasnt running lean...i believe i just had a bad plug








, on an ending note, lets all just hope and pray that I will no longer have any other issues with this car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## EighT6VeeDub (Dec 28, 2005)

*Re: (Corruptkid)*

totally man, good luck to you


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (Corruptkid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Corruptkid* »_
Well, here is the thing with me, I'm on my second motor. I see this as being kind of a lucky thing because I now have a motor with less miles than what my original motor had. I just changed out my spark plugs and coil packs, one of the spark plugs that the car had was missing the tip, therefore causing the car to misfire in the higher rpms and when on full boost. I didnt trust the spark plugs that came with the new motor and therefore changed them out...the tips on the plugs werent white at all, they were normal, so i wasnt running lean...i believe i just had a bad plug







, on an ending note, lets all just hope and pray that I will no longer have any other issues with this car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









Spark plugs missing parts is not a good thing. If I were you I would get rid of the kit.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

wait the new motor had a broken spark plug







that is pretty beat deff something major wrong their...hopefully in the very slim slim possibility it snuck by the exhaust valve without the valve trying to eat it


----------



## happy vw bunny (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_wait the new motor had a broken spark plug







that is pretty beat deff something major wrong their...hopefully in the very slim slim possibility it snuck by the exhaust valve without the valve trying to eat it

You should probably have had them replace the plugs when they were installing the new engine. I had the plugs pulled and replaced them with cold plugs while it was being installed.


----------



## smb1.8t (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: (happy vw bunny)*


_Quote, originally posted by *happy vw bunny* »_
You should probably have had them replace the plugs when they were installing the new engine. I had the plugs pulled and replaced them with cold plugs while it was being installed.

i stop by there every so often and happen to be there wen they put the new motor in, the plugs were checked and they were in new condition..... weird situation at this point.......old motor blew cyl 3/4 and now the new engine had a melted plug in 3 and both 3 and 4 witch are new plugs were and white and crusty......







we have a case of a pissed off customer, a very pissed off shop owner as well


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (smb1.8t)*

my only question is where is c2 in all this mess







their is no way they conveintly missed this thread


----------



## happy vw bunny (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: (smb1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *smb1.8t* »_i stop by there every so often and happen to be there wen they put the new motor in, the plugs were checked and they were in new condition..... weird situation at this point.......old motor blew cyl 3/4 and now the new engine had a melted plug in 3 and both 3 and 4 witch are new plugs were and white and crusty......







we have a case of a pissed off customer, a very pissed off shop owner as well 

Just curious but where is the vacuum line from the turbo to the wastegate located?????
Oh, and update....Check engine light is on AGAIN!! I guess I need a VAG COM to drive for more than 1 day.


----------



## Azevedo Motorsports (Jun 13, 2004)

*Re: (happy vw bunny)*


_Quote, originally posted by *happy vw bunny* »_
Just curious but where is the vacuum line from the turbo to the wastegate located?????
Oh, and update....Check engine light is on AGAIN!! I guess I need a VAG COM to drive for more than 1 day.









 vacuum line is fine and in no interference with the axle


----------



## smb1.8t (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_my only question is where is c2 in all this mess







their is no way they conveintly missed this thread


----------



## Corruptkid (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: (smb1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *smb1.8t* »_i stop by there every so often and happen to be there wen they put the new motor in, the plugs were checked and they were in new condition..... weird situation at this point.......old motor blew cyl 3/4 and now the new engine had a melted plug in 3 and both 3 and 4 witch are new plugs were and white and crusty......







we have a case of a pissed off customer, a very pissed off shop owner as well 

just to correct you on one thing...yes i am a very pissed off customer at this point as well as a mess. yes the shop owner is very ticked off as well. however, i had a melted plug in cylinder four, replaced plugs with brand new plugs and once again i have white and crusty plugs in cylinders 3 and 4. so what does this tell me as a customer? well basically there is something wrong going on here, i know there is nothing wrong with the install, but maybe there is something wrong with the injectors as the shop owner has stated. i do have to say that as the shop and shop owner have been good to me in the sense of trying to resolve things. we shall see as the week progresses and what answers i get from all this. however i will state it now that i will not keep shut about this and as things progress and as i learn more, i will be posting in here. i have invested time and money into this to expect to come out in the end with a worry free and problem free car. unfortunately it has been a little over a month now and within that month, i have gone through a working and running car to one with a blown motor, to getting a new motor which is on the verge of blowing as well in the condition that it is in right now.


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (smb1.8t)*

We have spoken with and continue to speak/work with
the car owner and the shop.
When the root cause is finally sorted, as stated, the car owner will keep 
the 'tex up to speed.
I didn't see the need to post here and add any confusion.

-Jeffrey Atwood


_Modified by Jefnes3 at 10:24 PM 6-23-2008_


----------



## happy vw bunny (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: (Jefnes3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jefnes3* »_We have spoken with and continue to speak/work with
the car owner and the shop.
When the root cause is finally sorted, as stated, the car owner will keep 
the 'tex up to speed.
I didn't see the need to post here and add any confusion.

-Jeffrey Atwood

_Modified by Jefnes3 at 10:24 PM 6-23-2008_

Hey Jeff,
Do you have any idea why I keep throwing the Check engine light with the following code?

16452/P0068/000104 - MAP/MAF Throttle Position Correlation 
I don't want to drive the car at this point as it is showing check engine and if anything else goes wrong in the background I will never know it!


----------



## Corruptkid (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: (happy vw bunny)*

lets all have a







and hope all our issues are resolved.


----------



## happy vw bunny (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: (Corruptkid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Corruptkid* »_lets all have a







and hope all our issues are resolved.

Already there!!


----------



## Corruptkid (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: (happy vw bunny)*


_Quote, originally posted by *happy vw bunny* »_
Already there!!

lol...i think i might be turning to a few shots after all this


----------



## stangg172006 (Jul 21, 2006)

*Re: (Corruptkid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Corruptkid* »_
lol...i think i might be turning to a few shots after all this

**** ill send you a bottle of jack, you deserve it after this mess


----------



## rental_metard (Jul 17, 2006)

do you have a birthday coming up? ask for vagcom


----------



## Azevedo Motorsports (Jun 13, 2004)

*Re: (rental_metard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rental_metard* »_do you have a birthday coming up? ask for vagcom








lmfao that the funniest comment ive heard yet lol







remember its a vw cel is your friend lol


_Modified by Azevedo Motorsports at 7:35 AM 6-24-2008_


----------



## Azevedo Motorsports (Jun 13, 2004)

*Re: (Jefnes3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jefnes3* »_We have spoken with and continue to speak/work with
the car owner and the shop.
When the root cause is finally sorted, as stated, the car owner will keep 
the 'tex up to speed.
I didn't see the need to post here and add any confusion.

-Jeffrey Atwood

_Modified by Jefnes3 at 10:24 PM 6-23-2008_
 you are right, just feels good to clear my name in all this mess, you all were quick to point fingers b 4 , but here we have a new engine with the same symptoms ............................. im just glad he was true and came back to me if not i never would have known the real problem behind all of this. ill leave it at that for now................. 


_Modified by Azevedo Motorsports at 7:33 AM 6-24-2008_


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (happy vw bunny)*


_Quote, originally posted by *happy vw bunny* »_
Hey Jeff,
Do you have any idea why I keep throwing the Check engine light with the following code?

16452/P0068/000104 - MAP/MAF Throttle Position Correlation 
I don't want to drive the car at this point as it is showing check engine and if anything else goes wrong in the background I will never know it!

its ok to drive with the light on, if you have an issue that would harm the car if you kept driving then the light would flash not stay solid


----------



## happy vw bunny (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
its ok to drive with the light on, if you have an issue that would harm the car if you kept driving then the light would flash not stay solid

Can you guarantee that??? The last time the engine melted down, the light only flashed for 2 seconds before the whole car shut down and was ruined. I would rather quit driving it long before it reaches that stage! Call me gun shy at this point or even paranoid but I think it better to be paranoid than SOL!! Don't you think???


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
its ok to drive with the light on, if you have an issue that would harm the car if you kept driving then the light would flash not stay solid

you are correct and you are wrong.
yes- that code is a crap code that means nothing but the cel is on 
no- the cel is on for a reason....so if there was a lean code- you'd keep driving? 
flashing means a missfire or a STOP DRIVING NOW code...
yes youcan drive with the TB code and all is well, but she is being wise and waiting till the cel is gone and then it will come on only when something for real is happening.
C2 is all over the stuff, it doens'y help that you guy post the same stuff in 90 differnt threads asking the same stuff or complaining about the same crap. they are stand up, top company and will do waht needs to be done to fix the problem IF its thier fault. IF...


----------



## happy vw bunny (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: (nothing-leaves-stock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nothing-leaves-stock* »_
you are correct and you are wrong.
yes- that code is a crap code that means nothing but the cel is on 
no- the cel is on for a reason....so if there was a lean code- you'd keep driving? 
flashing means a missfire or a STOP DRIVING NOW code...
yes youcan drive with the TB code and all is well, but she is being wise and waiting till the cel is gone and then it will come on only when something for real is happening.
C2 is all over the stuff, it doens'y help that you guy post the same stuff in 90 differnt threads asking the same stuff or complaining about the same crap. they are stand up, top company and will do waht needs to be done to fix the problem IF its thier fault. IF...

Just for the record to all who are reading this forum. I have posted on many different forums to get the answers that I need. I have NOT bashed C2 or anyone! 
I AM totally frustrated at what has happened to my car, I do not have any confidence in it at this point and have no desire to drive it right now! I hope that this will change in the near future as we continue to work toward the correct solution. I am very disappointed in the circumstances that have occurred.
When you have a major investment such as a brand new car and you put an expensive modification into it (that also voids the factory warranty) and things go terribly wrong, I think that it is totally understandable for the car owner to use any and all means to find out what happened to the car and how to prevent it from happening in the future. C2 is working with me on the software issue to correct the cels that I have popping up now.
The postings that I have all over this forum are strictly that - asking questions to acquire knowledge. Because, one has to acquire knowledge from somewhere and without knowlege- BAD things happen!!
Can we all agree on that point??? 
ps. Josh, thank you for sticking up for me here. I don't think it wise to blindly advise people to keep driving their cars with check engine lights on when they have just had an engine melt down!!!









_Modified by happy vw bunny at 9:37 AM 6-24-2008_


_Modified by happy vw bunny at 9:49 AM 6-24-2008_


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (happy vw bunny)*

agree..
and thank you for not bashing people..very "stand upish" of you. we all know theat both these car owners are upset with spending money and breaking things and the time down.
BUT....
everyone knows when you go aftermarket turbo, cams, exhaust,supercharger, suspension, wheels, etc etc etc or whatever there IS a greater chance of something happening. its the chance we all take in this game. turbos are NOT nessesaties in life its a "extra" and "fun" thing.
more power=more money and potental of more problems. 
c2 is 100% the best company for aftermarket tuning and stands behind thier stuff IF its ther peoblem and even when its NOT they help out as best as possible. 90% of the other "big companies" whouldn't do anything near what c2 does with customer service.
i'm VERY interested in what happened to this car for the 2nd time.
did you alter the kit at all? in any way? 
best of luck to you


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (happy vw bunny)*


_Quote, originally posted by *happy vw bunny* »_
ps. Josh, thank you for sticking up for me here. I don't think it wise to blindly advise people to keep driving their cars with check engine lights on when they have just had an engine melt down!!!










no problem....we BOTH are frustrated with your situtation and hope to get it cleared up for you so you will be happy...
PLEASE ....as for getting info or things to learn by....stick with KNOWN sources, not interwebz knowz itz allz.


----------



## happy vw bunny (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: (nothing-leaves-stock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nothing-leaves-stock* »_
PLEASE ....as for getting info or things to learn by....stick with KNOWN sources, not interwebz knowz itz allz.

The information that I listened to came from Chris and Jeff @ C2. Nowhere else








The rest are opinions. However, opinions or brainstorming serves it's own purpose. Perhaps there are others out there who have experienced something similar and can provide some insight. Insight that you can take to experienced technicians and verify.










_Modified by happy vw bunny at 9:53 AM 6-24-2008_


----------



## smb1.8t (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: (happy vw bunny)*


_Quote, originally posted by *happy vw bunny* »_
The information that I listened to came from Chris and Jeff @ C2. Nowhere else








The rest are opinions. However, opinions or brainstorming serves it's own purpose. Perhaps there are others out there who have experienced something similar and can provide some insight. Insight that you can take to experienced technicians and verify.









_Modified by happy vw bunny at 9:53 AM 6-24-2008_

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (Corruptkid)*

they check the injector harness wires? or wiring? did the crimp them or soder them? rigtht order?


----------



## Azevedo Motorsports (Jun 13, 2004)

*Re: (nothing-leaves-stock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nothing-leaves-stock* »_they check the injector harness wires? or wiring? did the crimp them or soder them? rigtht order?
they are held on with masking tape..........







no are solderd on


----------



## Corruptkid (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: (Azevedo Motorsports)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Azevedo Motorsports* »_they are held on with masking tape..........







no are solderd on

lol...um i was there when they solderd the wires together for the very first time and it was done correctly. the intake manifold is fine and installed correctly, as well as the wastegate and injector harness. to my knowledge, none of these parts are damaged or were damaged. I just don't understand why two cylinders would misfire and run lean, while all others are fine and it strongly boggles my mind that the misfires first only occurred and would only cause the cel to flash in high rpm's under full boost


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

[rant]
this must be karma
I remember some comments about , a certain turbo rabbit not being reliable.....blah blah burnt clutch, handouts, superior tuning, no check engine light blah........
Everything happens for a reason, its obvious now why they wouldn't sell me a flash.
Thanks Jeff
[/rant]
I want to give a big thumbs up to Gabe, I wouldn't wish your current situation on anyone.
You have shown alot of patience throughout this whole ordeal. 
I actually feel I am partly to blame. My feelings now are I should not have recommended this kit to you. I should have know after the way things have been going recently c2 is not the same company I remember from years ago.
Again If i can be of assistance, PLEASE let me know.
Andre


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

Andre, I know you have your differences with C2, but your last post is extremely damning and I can't help but take a moment to ask you if you honestly feel you're justified in commenting like you have?
At this point, what indication do you have to pinpoint Gabe's issues on C2 software, or even C2 hardware?
Considering the course of events up to now, why do you appear to discount the possibility of a non-C2 cause behind these issues? I'm sure you realize there are plenty of perfectly-running C2 Stage 2 2.5 kits out there utilizing the exact same hardware and software as Gabe?
I don't mean to butt in where I have no stake, but the truth is as a C2 reseller I do have a stake here and your comments would have people think that this kit is not reliable. We run a C2-equipped 2.5 turbo every day and after 10k miles we've had zero reliability issues. And though our customer cars have experienced the TB CEL (and I do not mean to discount that as an issue), each of those cars is running flawlessly.
So again, though you are certainly entitled to your opinion here, unless you can help me understand where I'm wrong, I can't help but feel you're jumping the gun here and being unfair to C2 and the distributors who offer their products. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Turbo Bora GLI (Sep 12, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Andre, I know you have your differences with C2, but your last post is extremely damning and I can't help but take a moment to ask you if you honestly feel you're justified in commenting like you have?
At this point, what indication do you have to pinpoint Gabe's issues on C2 software, or even C2 hardware?
Considering the course of events up to now, why do you appear to discount the possibility of a non-C2 cause behind these issues? I'm sure you realize there are plenty of perfectly-running C2 Stage 2 2.5 kits out there utilizing the exact same hardware and software as Gabe?
I don't mean to butt in where I have no stake, but the truth is as a C2 reseller I do have a stake here and your comments would have people think that this kit is not reliable. We run a C2-equipped 2.5 turbo every day and after 10k miles we've had zero reliability issues. And though our customer cars have experienced the TB CEL (and I do not mean to discount that as an issue), each of those cars is running flawlessly.
So again, though you are certainly entitled to your opinion here, unless you can help me understand where I'm wrong, I can't help but feel you're jumping the gun here and being unfair to C2 and the distributors who offer their products. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

i really dont ever check the 2.5 section and only really know of my good friend Andre's rabbit. Runs like a champ on a huge turbo and more psi. Now all i see here is 2 blown up rabbits and both from c2. dont know what happened to the other persons though.


----------



## JonnyKuhns (May 10, 2003)

*Re: (Turbo Bora GLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Turbo Bora GLI* »_
i really dont ever check the 2.5 section and only really know of my good friend Andre's rabbit. Runs like a champ on a huge turbo and more psi. Now all i see here is 2 blown up rabbits and both from c2. dont know what happened to the other persons though.

That's part of the problem... people don't read the entire story and jump to conclusions (no offense).
Both of these cars have dealt with install issues. Installing the wastegate backwards and not clocking the turbo quite right, the first resulting in the motor blowing and the second resulting in the driveshaft ripping the connection off and no more wastegate signal... also blowing the motor.
I do understand the frustration that both of these people are going through, however I'm pretty sure they both had a shop do the install and as far as I'm concerned, C2 isn't to be blamed for anything right now.
I've had this kit on my car for 2k+ miles now and haven't had any issues... the car runs great, pulls hard and drives just like stock.
I sincerely hope both parties involved here get things straightened out ASAP, but I don't think C2 is to blame at all right now... I managed to install this kit in my garage, without any install instructions and haven't been dealing with any problems.


----------



## Azevedo Motorsports (Jun 13, 2004)

*Re: (JonnyKuhns)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JonnyKuhns* »_
That's part of the problem... people don't read the entire story and jump to conclusions (no offense).
Both of these cars have dealt with install issues. Installing the wastegate backwards and not clocking the turbo quite right, the first resulting in the motor blowing and the second resulting in the driveshaft ripping the connection off and no more wastegate signal... also blowing the motor.
I do understand the frustration that both of these people are going through, however I'm pretty sure they both had a shop do the install and as far as I'm concerned, C2 isn't to be blamed for anything right now.
I've had this kit on my car for 2k+ miles now and haven't had any issues... the car runs great, pulls hard and drives just like stock.
I sincerely hope both parties involved here get things straightened out ASAP, but I don't think C2 is to blame at all right now... I managed to install this kit in my garage, without any install instructions and haven't been dealing with any problems.

at first i did think i might have been to blame considering one of my guys did put his wastegate on backwards,so i personal pulled all the plugs out (they were fine) and remounted the wastegate the right way, car left running fine and pulling fine 2 days later he had a piston ring lodge in plug 4, so out of good faith i put a new lower mileage engine in his car, car was picked up saterday around 4pm, sunday he already had a melted plug in cyl 3, put new plugs in it came to me on monday moring and plugs 3 and 4 were white and crusty already...... so yes i chose to say im NOT TO BLAME FOR THIS!!


_Modified by Azevedo Motorsports at 8:30 PM 6-24-2008_


----------



## Corruptkid (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: (Azevedo Motorsports)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Azevedo Motorsports* »_at first i did think i might have been to blame considering one of my guys did put his wastegate on backwards,so i personal pulled all the plugs out (they were fine) and remounted the wastegate the right way, car left running fine and pulling fine 2 days later he had a piston ring lodge in plug 4, so out of good faith i put a new lower mileage engine in his car, car was picked up saterday around 4pm, sunday he already had a melted plug in cyl 3, put new plugs in it came to me on monday moring and plugs 3 and 4 were white and crusty already...... so yes i chose to say im NOT TO BLAME FOR THIS!!_Modified by Azevedo Motorsports at 8:19 PM 6-24-2008_

At this point, I would like to say one thing, I've stated before that I started this thread for help and support, not to have an arguement going back and forth from azevedo, andre and c2 motorsports or 1552. Things are what it is, I would not automatically discount C2 as not having any fault. I understand there are about 10 cars running this kit, two of which are having issues. I will say one thing, I work in retail and accept shipments countless times where something is wrong with our shipment, less filled or overfilled products, wrong packaging etc. things happen all the time and I will never believe the fact that every C2 kit that ships comes flawless and is guaranteed to run perfectly. I came here for support and answers to my questions in the hopes of getting my problems resolved quickly. Again this is my only car and only way of transportation, I do have a job that I need to get to and from everyday, I was expecting to have this car running problem free from the start and now about a month and a half later I am without my car and still without an answer as to what exactly is happening. C2 Motorsports has agreed to work with me and so has Azevedo Motorsports at this point right now. Andre has been helpful in the hopes to get me a working and running vehicle that I can enjoy. I have been stressing out daily over this, over the fact that I do not have a car and at this point possibly have sacrificed this new motor. To each his own, and the way people feel how they should express their comments on here is something I cannot control. Again the people who have continued to support me in sorting out these issues have been Andre, Azevedo Motorsports, C2 Motorsports (recently committed to), and [email protected], as well as a couple other Vortex members. I want to sincerely thank Diego from Azevedo Motorsports for his service and willingness to help me as well as thank Andre for his support and willingness to answer any questions I have had. Lastly I would like to thank Brad for taking the time to answer my questions over the vortex and for the recent comments and answers that I have gotten from C2. Unfortunately I do feel that this should have never happened and that at this point I should have been enjoying my car with the kit installed. I don't know if I am the only one having these issues, or if I am the only one who has decided to make it public here on the tex. However, like I said, I need this car and I understand the risks taken by modifying an all motor car in the sense of putting a turbo on it, but after many talks over the last 6 months or so with Chris from C2, I felt confident that I would never be in the situation that I actually ended up in. At this point, I would like to get all my problems sorted out and resolved and be able to have a working functional car. 



_Modified by Corruptkid at 5:41 PM 6-24-2008_


----------



## smb1.8t (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: (Azevedo Motorsports)*

lol I think its time for a Recall!!!!














*go ahead and flame all you want! * 


_Modified by smb1.8t at 5:47 PM 6-24-2008_


----------



## Corruptkid (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: (smb1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *smb1.8t* »_lol I think its time for a Recall!!!!














*go ahead and flame all you want! * 

_Modified by smb1.8t at 5:47 PM 6-24-2008_

lol, like that would ever happen...how about we just get my damn car fixed for good.
my car has seem to find a new home, azevedo's shop














, i am sincerely hoping the injectors are at fault and i can end this hunt for answers there


----------



## Tbugsy (Nov 11, 2007)

I'm sorry for everything your going through, especially for a daily driver, but also want to say thanks for starting this thread. I've read for a while now and despite whatever ill turns it has taken, it's definitely worthwhile for those of us who have thought about the turbo option.


----------



## Corruptkid (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: (Tbugsy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tbugsy* »_I'm sorry for everything your going through, especially for a daily driver, but also want to say thanks for starting this thread. I've read for a while now and despite whatever ill turns it has taken, it's definitely worthwhile for those of us who have thought about the turbo option. 

Yea, the original reason for starting this thread was to look for the answers that I needed. However, it has become an informational thread for other people who have thought about doing a turbo upgrade to the car. I will not sit here and say stray away from it, but if it is going to bring the headaches and frustration that it has brought me and continues to bring me then I would tell you don't bother with it. In my honest opinion, I think I am beginning to look for a new car as I for some reason believe that things will continue to go against me with this car and this kit.


----------



## happy vw bunny (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: (Corruptkid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Corruptkid* »_
At this point, I would like to say one thing, I've stated before that I started this thread for help and support, not to have an arguement going back and forth from azevedo, andre and c2 motorsports or 1552. Things are what it is, I would not automatically discount C2 as not having any fault. I understand there are about 10 cars running this kit, two of which are having issues. I will say one thing, I work in retail and accept shipments countless times where something is wrong with our shipment, less filled or overfilled products, wrong packaging etc. things happen all the time and I will never believe the fact that every C2 kit that ships comes flawless and is guaranteed to run perfectly. I came here for support and answers to my questions in the hopes of getting my problems resolved quickly. Again this is my only car and only way of transportation, I do have a job that I need to get to and from everyday, I was expecting to have this car running problem free from the start and now about a month and a half later I am without my car and still without an answer as to what exactly is happening. C2 Motorsports has agreed to work with me and so has Azevedo Motorsports at this point right now. Andre has been helpful in the hopes to get me a working and running vehicle that I can enjoy. I have been stressing out daily over this, over the fact that I do not have a car and at this point possibly have sacrificed this new motor. To each his own, and the way people feel how they should express their comments on here is something I cannot control. Again the people who have continued to support me in sorting out these issues have been Andre, Azevedo Motorsports, C2 Motorsports (recently committed to), and [email protected], as well as a couple other Vortex members. I want to sincerely thank Diego from Azevedo Motorsports for his service and willingness to help me as well as thank Andre for his support and willingness to answer any questions I have had. Lastly I would like to thank Brad for taking the time to answer my questions over the vortex and for the recent comments and answers that I have gotten from C2. Unfortunately I do feel that this should have never happened and that at this point I should have been enjoying my car with the kit installed. I don't know if I am the only one having these issues, or if I am the only one who has decided to make it public here on the tex. However, like I said, I need this car and I understand the risks taken by modifying an all motor car in the sense of putting a turbo on it, but after many talks over the last 6 months or so with Chris from C2, I felt confident that I would never be in the situation that I actually ended up in. At this point, I would like to get all my problems sorted out and resolved and be able to have a working functional car. 
_Modified by Corruptkid at 5:41 PM 6-24-2008_

Amen to that!
I started comin onto this forum for the same reason - to find answers. Thankfully, I think I have found all of mine. Jeff @ C2 is working with me and my software issues so hopefully, my headaches will be overwith.
For the rest of the people not personally involved in this situation. I think that it is important that you realize that our (consumers, product manufacturers, software engineers, shop owner/mechanics) money, time, reputation, blood, sweat and tears (yes, lots of tears) are poured out into this project. We ALL have a common thread despite the outward appearances of anger and frustration. We just want the cars to run properly and move forward from this point.
Please do not add fuel to the fire here by throwing comments/blame around to people based on little or no knowledge of the specific situation. Please allow those involved to work these problems out on their own peacefully. If you have truly helpful information, please do share this information but this is not a reality TV show. Please have consideration.
Peace out


----------



## Corruptkid (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: (happy vw bunny)*


_Quote, originally posted by *happy vw bunny* »_
Amen to that!
I started comin onto this forum for the same reason - to find answers. Thankfully, I think I have found all of mine. Jeff @ C2 is working with me and my software issues so hopefully, my headaches will be overwith.
For the rest of the people not personally involved in this situation. I think that it is important that you realize that our (consumers, product manufacturers, software engineers, shop owner/mechanics) money, time, reputation, blood, sweat and tears (yes, lots of tears) are poured out into this project. We ALL have a common thread despite the outward appearances of anger and frustration. We just want the cars to run properly and move forward from this point.
Please do not add fuel to the fire here by throwing comments/blame around to people based on little or no knowledge of the specific situation. Please allow those involved to work these problems out on their own peacefully. If you have truly helpful information, please do share this information but this is not a reality TV show. Please have consideration.
Peace out









First off, I am glad that you have found your answers, like I have said before, please let the only issue for me be the injectors at this point, I want an end to this and an end to this thread, it is not a thread to discourage anyone from purchasing this kit, but one to give insight on the things that could happen and the damage they could cause. This next statement is meant for Jeff @ C2 and Chris @ C2.
You guys have developed a kit that seems to work and have seemed to be true to answer and resolve the issues Happy VW Bunny has had. Now that you have that settled under your belt, Can we please settle my issues. Also Jeff I will ask it here, and I will ask the same in a pm to you in the slightest chance you do not see this post. I hear you will be at Cult Classic and so will I, I have the ability to bring my ecu with me and am asking if you are able to go over all my software currently on the ecu at cult classic. If there is the slightest chance or doubt in your mind that it can be software, please save me anymore headaches and look over it for me. You have stated what your goal is for me and I would love to see that goal met. I've invested a lot of time and money into doing this and wouldn't like to see me coming out in the end with a car that is non turbo after all this.
So once again, since you will be attending Cult Classic, will you look over the software on my ecu at Cult Classic?


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (JonnyKuhns)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JonnyKuhns* »_

Both of these cars have dealt with install issues. not clocking the turbo quite right, the second resulting in the driveshaft ripping the connection off and no more wastegate signal... also blowing the motor.



umm. NO. the turbo WAS clocked correctly and the install was right and verified PERSONALLY but chris from C2 and both owners of the car. there were other reason for the mishap .. yes the vacuum fitting is close to the axle BUT on all other C2 rabbit turbo car they are fine. this car had other issues
i just wanted to clear my name as it was not a faulty install.



_Modified by nothing-leaves-stock at 8:06 AM 6-25-2008_


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (nothing-leaves-stock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nothing-leaves-stock* »_

umm. NO. the turbo WAS clocked correctly and the install was right and verified PERSONALLY but chris from C2 and both owners of the car. the owners failed to tell us that the car was nearly TOTALED and the frame / motor was pushed over, make EVERYTHING in the front end out of wack. yes the vacuum fitting is close to the axle BUT on all other C2 rabbit turbo car they are fine.
i just wanted to clear my name as it was not a faulty install.


correct me if i am wrong, i didn't hear it out of the "horses mouth" but didn't c2 pay to put a new engine in that car? if it was caused by a car being totalled why in the world would they shell out that cash


----------



## EighT6VeeDub (Dec 28, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

This post is quite interesting and makes for good reading while sitting on the toilet, but we need people to chime in with reasons why this is not working and to help troubleshoot. 
If the plugs are white and toasted that means its running lean right?
The engine that was purchased to replace the blown one, was that just the block or was it the whole motor?
Were the original components used? i.e. fuel injectors, wiring harness and all that...Is it possible when that piston ring let go it did some damage to the injectors?
It could also be a software glitch, has anyone tried flashing the ecu back to stock then reflashing with c2 software?
If these are obvious questions and I'm pissing someone off I'm sorry.. but sometimes its the obvious things that go wrong.


----------



## TDI_chris (Feb 27, 2008)

*Re: (EighT6VeeDub)*

best bet get codes pulled and have it scanned.


----------



## elitist (Apr 18, 2006)

*Re: (TDI_chris)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TDI_chris* »_best bet get codes pulled and have it scanned.

Thanks so much for your input. I whould have to say by the posts here and by whos working on the cars, pulling codes was the 1st thing they did.








Too many "internet know it alls" VS. "real know it alls" in here.


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (elitist)*

The cars needs the follow checks(not in any particular order)
These are basic checks.
1. Data acquisition
AFR, boost, egt and a ish load of ecu data.
2. Verify the wastegate spring is a 8 psi(could be running higher boost)
3. Check fuel injectors
4. check ecu configuration 
If everything check out 100% then move to the design of the kit.
1. Turbo log manifold.
2. Inefficient Intercooler setup. 
3. Probably wont hurt to take a look at the stock intake manifold for unequal flow over a certain cfm.
Next I would also invest money into a system to protect the motor for any of the previous situations. 
There are alot of devices that will trigger a buzzer, light, relay as a way to alert the driver there is something wrong, if certain conditions are not to spec. 
There was a comment made about driving with a solid Check engine light. Most of the time the check engine light is an emissions warning. driving with a light CEL/MIL is not a problem. That's the reason the light is amber and not red. If there is a serious problem with the throttle body there is a separate circuitry with in the ecu that governs that. 
EPC "electronic power control" control the power and diagnostic between the accelerator pedal and the throttle body. If there is a problem the with the throttle body , the input from the accelerator pedal with be completely disabled or limit the throttle body to a max opening of 30%
About the flashing CEL/MILI don't want anyone to get confused but this light mostly protects the CAT. If you are missing that means your dumping raw unburned fuel into the exhaust. Basically the CEL/MIL in my car use to flash all the time when it was being tuned. It didn't blow! The reason why is because the AFR was less than 10:1. It was flashing because it was too much fuel to combust so it started missing. On the other end if you're on the highway with the pedal at 100% and happen notice the light flashing because the engine is too lean, it may already be too late. Why you ask, simple logic. 1st is human reaction. Basically how long was it flashing before you actaully noticed it. You mind is more focused on not having an accident than i flashing light on the dash.
Next is how fast is the engine revving. I'm a little rusty on the math but here goes. 5cyl motor with spark 5 times per /2 rpms.
so at 5000rpm/2 = 2500*5 = 12500.
so basically you fired your ignition 12500 times you are running @5000 rpms for 1 minute.
60 sec = 12500x
30 sec = 6250x
15 sec = 3125x
You many see the light flash 5 times yet the car tried to ignite a lean mixture 3125 times in the 15 seconds it took for you to notice it.
Sorry for the long post
Andre


----------



## Corruptkid (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

Yes, codes were pulled in regards to the misfire stuff....both with the first and now with the second motor, the codes being pulled are the same. im told by the shop that there is an 80% chance of the injectors being bad. I will verify if I am actually boosting only 8psi as I am suppose to. Nothing as of yet on injector test results, hopefully and god willing for my sake these injectors come back as faulty. I want to end the search for causes to my problems this week, not have an ongoing search. It really sucks not having your car, it's so depressing







. I don't know how much longer I can wait before deciding to just return to stock.


----------



## Corruptkid (Feb 19, 2007)

Update: No news on flow test results with the injectors. Have spoken to Chris from C2 and have been assured that they are as much behind me and support me in finding the root cause of my situation. I am thankful, that Chris from C2 and Diego from Azevedo Motorsports are here to help me solve and discover the root cause of all this.


----------



## EighT6VeeDub (Dec 28, 2005)

*Re: (Corruptkid)*

Andre thats a massive amount of awesome information. I feel like this should be made a sticky..
And Corrupt (dont remember your name sorry) I think you're WAY too far into this to give up now. You might as well keep going. Besides how many people you think will be that kit off of you after all the problems you're having with it right now.









-Trevor


----------



## Corruptkid (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: (EighT6VeeDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EighT6VeeDub* »_Andre thats a massive amount of awesome information. I feel like this should be made a sticky..
And Corrupt (dont remember your name sorry) I think you're WAY too far into this to give up now. You might as well keep going. Besides how many people you think will be that kit off of you after all the problems you're having with it right now.









-Trevor

Well, I wouldnt say that. I believe someone would buy the kit if it came to that. I hope that it doesnt come to that however and truly hope that the injectors come back as faulty. I really do


----------



## EighT6VeeDub (Dec 28, 2005)

*Re: (Corruptkid)*

I mean I think its very probable that piston ring did some damage when it let it go.


----------



## Corruptkid (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: (EighT6VeeDub)*

ok, so you seem to be lost. the piston ring letting go was on the first motor. we arent having that issue right now. i did not let it get to that point. this second motor ran lean and therefore i immediately brought the car back to the shop. thats where it stands now. i might be overboosting also which really sucks and i hope that i am not.


----------



## EighT6VeeDub (Dec 28, 2005)

*Re: (Corruptkid)*

i know i know i am not lost.. but what i'm saying is that if you reused the injectors from the old motor, the piston ring could've damaged them in the first motor. Then they re-used them with the new motor..still damaged. You see where i'm coming from now?


----------



## Corruptkid (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: (EighT6VeeDub)*

o ok, nvm....i get what you mean...


----------



## EighT6VeeDub (Dec 28, 2005)

*Re: (Corruptkid)*


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (EighT6VeeDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EighT6VeeDub* »_i know i know i am not lost.. but what i'm saying is that if you reused the injectors from the old motor, the piston ring could've damaged them in the first motor. Then they re-used them with the new motor..still damaged. You see where i'm coming from now?

your theory does not support how the same exact damage was done to the original motor melting the same pistons


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

ever look into doing a "smoke test" on the intake system and look for cracks in the oh so well built PLASTIC intake manifold? if it was over boosted so many time because of the wastegate not working as it should....it may have crack...may.....just a idea


----------



## Corruptkid (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: (nothing-leaves-stock)*

what are your takes on the manifold design and how it flows?


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (Corruptkid)*

mine? not sure, i guess i haven't played with them enough yet. but they are plastic....not thrilled with that but so far i have not heard of anyone killing one yet


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_
The cars needs the follow checks(not in any particular order)
These are basic checks.
1. Data acquisition AFR, boost, egt and a ish load of ecu data.
2. Verify the wastegate spring is a 8 psi(could be running higher boost)
3. Check fuel injectors
4. check ecu configuration 
If everything check out 100% then move to the design of the kit.
1. Turbo log manifold.
2. Inefficient Intercooler setup. 
3. Probably wont hurt to take a look at the stock intake manifold for unequal flow over a certain cfm

Andre

Andre,
In reading what you've written above I am convinced that you're still unhappy about your earlier dealings with C2 and specifically Jeff. I don't want to highjack this thread since we are absolutely committed to helping Gabe and Azevedo source and fix the issues with his car, but I do want to address some of the past issues.
Jeff isn't my partner for his people skills or diplomatic nature







and I know he's come across pretty rough with you. Please let me take the opportunity to tell you that I'd very much like to settle whatever issues still need to be settled. I'm prepared to apologize or do something more proactive if you think that will help repair the damage done.
Andre, we respect what you're doing for the 2.5 community and admire the way you've gone after big horsepower from the beginning. Seriously, as enthusiasts ourselves, how could we not? Sometimes egos make it hard to admit stuff like that, but it's the truth. As people, both Jeff and I tend to be a bit competitive at times, but we can also admit if we've done wrong.
We're still learning a thing or two about operating and growing a business and I think this is one of those learning instances.







I'd really appreciate it if you would IM, email or phone me up so we can discuss this matter further. Hopefully we can even grab a beer or something up at Waterfest.

Chris
C2


----------



## Turbo Bora GLI (Sep 12, 2005)

*Re: (C2Motorsports)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C2Motorsports* »_
Andre,
In reading what you've written above I am convinced that you're still unhappy about your earlier dealings with C2 and specifically Jeff. I don't want to highjack this thread since we are absolutely committed to helping Gabe and Azevedo source and fix the issues with his car, but I do want to address some of the past issues.
Jeff isn't my partner for his people skills or diplomatic nature







and I know he's come across pretty rough with you. Please let me take the opportunity to tell you that I'd very much like to settle whatever issues still need to be settled. I'm prepared to apologize or do something more proactive if you think that will help repair the damage done.
Andre, we respect what you're doing for the 2.5 community and admire the way you've gone after big horsepower from the beginning. Seriously, as enthusiasts ourselves, how could we not? Sometimes egos make it hard to admit stuff like that, but it's the truth. As people, both Jeff and I tend to be a bit competitive at times, but we can also admit if we've done wrong.
We're still learning a thing or two about operating and growing a business and I think this is one of those learning instances.







I'd really appreciate it if you would IM, email or phone me up so we can discuss this matter further. Hopefully we can even grab a beer or something up at Waterfest.

Chris
C2

yo andre remember what was said in previous threads " Who builds a car with donations". you should come out with your own kit and make some real rabbit ponnies.


----------



## Corruptkid (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: (Turbo Bora GLI)*

Ok guys, this thread was made for me to get my issues resolved. Lets please not start another fight between a company and an individual or a fight between two different individuals, especially in a thread that is meant for resolutions to my problems and can actually turn out to be one for many other people who decide to turbo their car. Thanks and lets all have a







.


----------



## smb1.8t (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: (Turbo Bora GLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Turbo Bora GLI* »_
yo andre remember what was said in previous threads " Who builds a car with donations". you should come out with your own kit and make some real rabbit ponnies.

lol uhhh oh thats sounds like some fighting words to me!









_Quote, originally posted by *Corruptkid* »_Ok guys, this thread was made for me to get my issues resolved. Lets please not start another fight between a company and an individual or a fight between two different individuals, especially in a thread that is meant for resolutions to my problems and can actually turn out to be one for many other people who decide to turbo their car. Thanks and lets all have a







.

and Gabe i tottally agree with you on this, can't we all just get along? lol.... and lets keep this thread un locked and on topic!


----------



## Corruptkid (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: (smb1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *smb1.8t* »_
lol uhhh oh thats sounds like some fighting words to me!








and Gabe i tottally agree with you on this, can't we all just get along? lol.... and lets keep this thread un locked and on topic!

X2







no locking of this thread please..lets keep on track so that i can post some good news hopefully soon


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (C2Motorsports)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C2Motorsports* »_
Andre,
In reading what you've written above I am convinced that you're still unhappy about your earlier dealings with C2 and specifically Jeff. I don't want to highjack this thread since we are absolutely committed to helping Gabe and Azevedo source and fix the issues with his car, but I do want to address some of the past issues.
Jeff isn't my partner for his people skills or diplomatic nature







and I know he's come across pretty rough with you. Please let me take the opportunity to tell you that I'd very much like to settle whatever issues still need to be settled. I'm prepared to apologize or do something more proactive if you think that will help repair the damage done.
Andre, we respect what you're doing for the 2.5 community and admire the way you've gone after big horsepower from the beginning. Seriously, as enthusiasts ourselves, how could we not? Sometimes egos make it hard to admit stuff like that, but it's the truth. As people, both Jeff and I tend to be a bit competitive at times, but we can also admit if we've done wrong.
We're still learning a thing or two about operating and growing a business and I think this is one of those learning instances.







I'd really appreciate it if you would IM, email or phone me up so we can discuss this matter further. Hopefully we can even grab a beer or something up at Waterfest.

Chris
C2

I actually wasn't bad mouthing the kit in that post. Don't take it that way. After reading what I wrote I can see how it could be misinterpreted. 
The items in my list weren't statements they were things I would check.
Kinda like a If x is ok >THEN check y.
I'm also available if you need someone to do some vigorous testing with dynos, logs and track runs.
I will pm you
Andre


----------



## EighT6VeeDub (Dec 28, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
your theory does not support how the same exact damage was done to the original motor melting the same pistons

the piston ring let go from overboost, then caused the over heating from running lean due to the damaged fuel injector.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (EighT6VeeDub)*

but do you understand where the fuel injectors are compared to the injectors, the piston rings would have never left the cylinders, the injectors are in the manifold and are not directly located in the cylinder..i mean it's possible but it would take even worse luck than he is having now


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_but do you understand where the fuel injectors are compared to the injectors, 

right next to each other....


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (nothing-leaves-stock)*

in all my years building/blowing up cars (







) never actually had this happen but anything is possible and i supose they are close enough to cause damage if you luck is really that bad


----------



## EighT6VeeDub (Dec 28, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_in all my years building/blowing up cars (







) never actually had this happen but anything is possible and i supose they are close enough to cause damage if you luck is really that bad

lol.
It is extreme but at this point it couldn't hurt to check it out. 
Its kinda like when you can't find your shoe, you check in the fridge. Cause YOU NEVER KNOW


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

Anything is possible, but I can tell you I saw the injector wasn't damaged by anyforiegn parts. 
Don't forget get the intake valves are closed when the pistons are traveling up. I dont see it going past the valves espeacially when it would be fighting against the flow of air when the intake valves are open AND the pistons are taveling down.


----------



## EighT6VeeDub (Dec 28, 2005)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

Fair enough http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I'm just throwing ideas out there.


----------



## Corruptkid (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_in all my years building/blowing up cars (







) never actually had this happen but anything is possible and i supose they are close enough to cause damage if you luck is really that bad

how amusing lol...afr was on the money according to azevedo and another outside source...so far so good with the car...im crossing my fingers that i have no more issues


----------



## Corruptkid (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: (Corruptkid)*

spoke to soon, blown motor number 2


----------



## NaKoRuRu (Jun 5, 2005)

*Re: (Corruptkid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Corruptkid* »_spoke to soon, blown motor number 2


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (Corruptkid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Corruptkid* »_spoke to soon, blown motor number 2

Is this a joke!!!!???


----------



## Garone (Sep 23, 2006)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_
Is this a joke!!!!???

Yeah seriously, what happened and what's going on?


----------



## strklyeuro1188 (Jun 23, 2005)

*Re: (Garone)*

not a joke.
swung by his house earlier to see it being hauled on a tow truck.
suposibly when you start the car it sounds like many metal pieces dancing around then it just dies out


----------



## Corruptkid (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: (Garone)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Garone* »_
Yeah seriously, what happened and what's going on?

This isnt a joke at all...Car is back at Azevedo. One pop then metal rattling sound leading to car to bog out and shut off.


----------



## das pui (Aug 30, 2004)

*Re: (Corruptkid)*

R.I.P. turbo bunny.


----------



## Turbo Bora GLI (Sep 12, 2005)

ummmmm C2??????? cricket cricket. whats going to happen to poor gabe


----------



## sagerabbit (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_but do you understand where the fuel injectors are compared to the injectors, the piston rings would have never left the cylinders, the injectors are in the manifold and are not directly located in the cylinder..i mean it's possible but it would take even worse luck than he is having now

Like this??? Dude, start over again. Third time lucky


----------



## MattWayMK5 (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: (sagerabbit)*

Damn dude, that sh*t is bananas


----------



## EighT6VeeDub (Dec 28, 2005)

*Re: (MattWayMK5)*

wwttfff... I'm sorry man. 
It may be time to switch to bicycles..







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (Corruptkid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Corruptkid* »_spoke to soon, blown motor number 2

So what now?
We now know its not the injectors.
Do you know how much boost the kit is running?
I really wished you had me pull some data from the car.


----------



## Corruptkid (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

who knows what now, i want my problems resolved and thats it. 
here is whats known:
blown motor number 2
car will no longer be turboed
afr was supposedly on point and ok
boost according to azevedo was 8 psi
here is whats unknown:
how long before I have my car back
where the new motor is coming from
what its all going to cost
and who is to blame
will keep everyone updated as usual


----------



## chikubi (Jan 14, 2002)

*Re: (Corruptkid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Corruptkid* »_
afr was supposedly on point and ok
boost according to azevedo was 8 psi

Damn, man. I just read this whole thread and did not expect to see this at the end... So sorry to hear what you're going through.
At this point, I have a hard time believing this has anything to do with C2, since boost and afr were checked and okay. I mean there's nothing else from the turbo kit (hardware and software) that could blow an engine, right?
Then again, with proper boost and fuel there's really no way an engine should blow in the first place... Maybe you have the worst luck in the world and got a bad engine for the second one, one too weak to handle boost?


----------



## kiserhd (Feb 2, 2008)

*Re: (Turbo Bora GLI)*

You're an idiot. 
It sure is easy to play the blame game when you dont know what the hell your talking about.
Gabe, I think its time to try something new. I'd get a second opinion on the car, maybe get Andre to take a look at it. Good luck, I hope your issues get resolved soon.


----------



## elitist (Apr 18, 2006)

*Re: (kiserhd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kiserhd* »_
Gabe, I'd get a second opinion on the car.

100% True. Best idea in this thread.
Also, where is you old motor? Did you see it out of the car? Did they pull it apart to inspect the damage? I'm sure theres some proof in the 1st motor.
*IMO*, the car should have NEVER left the shop in the condition it was in EITHER time. Poor shop conduct.
C2's kit worked on how many cars so far? 100% fine on a number of them. why wouldn't every car turn out like this? I beleive there is more to this untold story told by the shop.



_Modified by elitist at 12:12 PM 6-28-2008_


----------



## Corruptkid (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: (nascent)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nascent* »_
Damn, man. I just read this whole thread and did not expect to see this at the end... So sorry to hear what you're going through.
At this point, I have a hard time believing this has anything to do with C2, since boost and afr were checked and okay. I mean there's nothing else from the turbo kit (hardware and software) that could blow an engine, right?
Then again, with proper boost and fuel there's really no way an engine should blow in the first place... Maybe you have the worst luck in the world and got a bad engine for the second one, one too weak to handle boost?

Ok, how can you say that you would discount C2 as having any fault. If you said you have read through the entire thread then maybe you fail to realize that it was mentioned that with the second motor, before it blew there were problems from the start. how can you explaing melting spark plugs and say that it is not an issue witht he turbo kit. there was obviously something wrong going on, a motor like this in the naturally aspirated sense would not melt spark plugs and run lean. this motor only blew once the idea that the injectors could have been damaged was thought of. the injectors were changed out and the car still managed to run like crap and blow the motor. yes the car may have been running right once the injectors were changed, but the damage was already done to this second motor as the spark plugs in this motor had already been melted once. I put brand new spark plugs for a third time in the motor with new coil packs and had an end result of a blown motor. there was no issues what so ever with the installation, so something with my kit in particular has gone wrong. over a month and half has gone by and havnt owned the car for more than a week. now im out two motors and need to get another motor installed. there is just no way something like this happens. back to stock i go, im not messing with this kit anymore, nor do i care to try and get it working with the kit. what i want is an end result to all of this where i have my car the way it used to be without the turbo kit. i sincerely regret dropping a turbo in my car. i did not want these problems, i never asked for them. now its time to further work with c2 motorsports and azevedo to finally get my car running again and put this all behind me. i've lost a lot of time and money so far doing this. i want whats rightfully mine and i want it asap. so please dont make the comment that it is not c2 motorsports fault at all if you dont know the whole situation. again im not saying it automatically is their fault but it is time to get results and get things done.


----------



## kiserhd (Feb 2, 2008)

*Re: (elitist)*

6 off the top of my head,
myself, Jonny Kuhns, 08jackrabbit - Jay, 1552 motorsports, C2's, NGP's


----------



## elitist (Apr 18, 2006)

*Re: (Corruptkid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Corruptkid* »_
there was no issues what so ever with the installation, so something with my kit in particular has gone wrong.

Can you PROVE that. I have a very hard time seeing this to be true facts.


----------



## kiserhd (Feb 2, 2008)

*Re: (Corruptkid)*

How is it C2's fault?
Can you explain how I'm more than likely retarded and I am not a mechanic yet with several phone calls and emails I was able to install C2's kit and its running fine?


----------



## elitist (Apr 18, 2006)

*Re: (kiserhd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kiserhd* »_How is it C2's fault?
*its not*
Can you explain how I'm more than likely retarded and I am not a mechanic yet with several phone calls and emails I was able to install C2's kit and its running fine?


Amazing.....You did it yet a "shop" can't handle it? OH! Sorry, There is no proof of that , yet. As I said. and agree with, a second opinion is in order


----------



## chikubi (Jan 14, 2002)

*Re: (Corruptkid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Corruptkid* »_so please dont make the comment that it is not c2 motorsports fault at all if you dont know the whole situation. again im not saying it automatically is their fault but it is time to get results and get things done.

Last thing I want to do is cause you any more grief. But I did read the whole thread and if you haven't left anything out then I feel I do know the situation.
Did the wastegate get installed incorrectly the first time or not? Not even looking at the mechanical implications of that happening, it does set a precedent for being able to question other parts of the installation. Why did Azevedo send out the injectors for testing when they could have just switched them with the injectors from cyls 1 & 2 to see if the misfires occurred there?
You say that the same two cyls in the second engine had misfires. That right there suggests that, once you ascertained the injectors were good, that the issue is almost certainly electrical and related to either the injectors harnesses or the ecu. Azevedo says they soldered the injector harnesses, but are they sure they were done properly? Did they test the voltage for those two injectors? If so and things were good it's then likely that you have a bad ECU. The issue could be intermittent which would explain good afr readings the second time, so my guess would be an issue with the injector harnesses for those two cyls.
Maybe C2 can write software that makes changes to injector pulses for individual cylinders, but why would they? Wouldn't the same software cause problems i the other cars that are using the C2 kit? And that's the last point to make here and that's the fact that if your problem is C2 related then it means that, since there are so many other C2 cars out there running properly, that your issue would be a production defect, install error, or an existing and unrelated issue with your car (like the ECU).
I am totally not asking these questions or making these points to piss you off and I'm not trying to tell you I think I'm 100% correct. I honestly don't get where the C2 stuff fits into causing the damage you've experienced. If I'm missing something specific, someone please let me know?


----------



## Azevedo Motorsports (Jun 13, 2004)

*Re: (nascent)*

well for starters we never logged the car with the old injectors,(not saying there the problem)but the first engine had 3&4 cyl bad, the new engine had already melted cylinder 3 plug, if you have some what of a brain you should know that if it melted a plug that cyl couldn't have been to healthy again. injectors were sent out and were returned by ups for a faulty label,gabe brought me new injectors and new colder plugs, we put them in cleared all the codes drove the car and under load it was maintaining a .750-.80 lambda factor, so maybe the new injectors might have corrected the problem but the engine was already weak . the other thing im going to throw around now and haven't checked is if they sent the right spring in the wastegate? does c2 check there gates b 4 shipping? thats my last resort and will be checked on monday wen i get in


----------



## kiserhd (Feb 2, 2008)

*Re: (Azevedo Motorsports)*

Do you check the gates before installing?
Heaven forbid you work on a weekend to get the guys car back to him.


----------



## Azevedo Motorsports (Jun 13, 2004)

*Re: (kiserhd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kiserhd* »_Do you check the gates before installing?
Heaven forbid you work on a weekend to get the guys car back to him.
 why would i check the wastegate? i comes assemble in a box and is ready to intall.DID YOU NOT READ!! he has another BLOWN motor, do you expect me to pull another out my ass and pit it in by tonight??? plus i have a freinds wake to go to this afternoon 


_Modified by Azevedo Motorsports at 2:08 PM 6-28-2008_


----------



## kiserhd (Feb 2, 2008)

*Re: (Azevedo Motorsports)*

I just think its amusing to think C2 shipped the wastegate with the wrong spring when you obviously couldnt install it properly in the first place. Guess I had to spell that out for you since you didnt understand the other post. I can get crayons and draw a picture on how to install the kit properly as well. Like I said I'm retarded and I figured it out after a couple of phone calls and emails for the parts I got stuck on.
With any luck it will be your shops wake we'll be attending next. What makes your time so much more valuable than Gabes? 
I dont expect you to pull a motor out of your butt, but if I was a paying customer I would expect the job done right the first time. 


_Modified by kiserhd at 10:37 AM 6-28-2008_


----------



## elitist (Apr 18, 2006)

*Re: (kiserhd)*

WOW, wonderful shop conduct and additude here. Personally any "owner" of a "shop" that would act, talk and respond like this is no "shop" i would go to. But, heck theres a lot of "shop" like that out there.
So, you didn't pop on a boost gauge quick to see the pressure? You didn't check out the wastegate that COULD be burn, or inop NOW because of the faulty install by your shop? You didn't get the injecters check out. And then WORST of all- you let the car go 2 times in DANGEROUS conditions, not working properly in the least bit.
Sorry to say- the shop is looking to be responcable for this one. again*IMO*


----------



## chikubi (Jan 14, 2002)

*Re: C2 Stage 2 Turbo, Car bogs when in full boost (Corruptkid)*

The last thing the OP wants/needs is to get this thread locked.
But as much as no one wants a bunch of idiots coming in and throwing out ideas







it can't be denied that at this point neither the OP or the installers knows what the real issue is, so IMO additional help might be worthwhile.
I'd still like to know if the voltage to injectors 3 & 4 was checked before the car left the shop the first time? The second time? Testing the afr is all well and good, but since the one thing known for certain is that cylinders 3 & 4, _regardless of which engine you put in the car_ run lean, right? If so then IMO it makes sense to test every single component from the ECU to the injectors for those two cyls.


----------



## elitist (Apr 18, 2006)

*Re: C2 Stage 2 Turbo, Car bogs when in full boost (nascent)*

nothing seemed to be tested correctly or at all.


----------



## Azevedo Motorsports (Jun 13, 2004)

*Re: C2 Stage 2 Turbo, Car bogs when in full boost (elitist)*


_Quote, originally posted by *elitist* »_nothing seemed to be tested correctly or at all. 

_Quote, originally posted by *elitist* »_WOW, wonderful shop conduct and additude here. Personally any "owner" of a "shop" that would act, talk and respond like this is no "shop" i would go to. But, heck theres a lot of "shop" like that out there.
So, you didn't pop on a boost gauge quick to see the pressure? You didn't check out the wastegate that COULD be burn, or inop NOW because of the faulty install by your shop? You didn't get the injecters check out. And then WORST of all- you let the car go 2 times in DANGEROUS conditions, not working properly in the least bit.
Sorry to say- the shop is looking to be responcable for this one. again*IMO*








ive respected the one whom deserve to be respected, your just acting dumb and childish at this point!, if you have nothing better to say or have good constructive ideas keep your mouth shout! ive been doing everything i can with gabe and chris to solve this dam problem. the gate has been check and if it were burned then it would further more contradict your statement as it wouldnt hold boost . so keep quite and wait for further details from this headache.As for the boost gauge question it didnt come with one in the kit, it "supposedly" its a 8psi kit, you do hear the gate open on boost, it dosent feel like its running alot of boost, and gabe was supposed to install one the minute he got home, but disaster striked again


----------



## elitist (Apr 18, 2006)

*Re: C2 Stage 2 Turbo, Car bogs when in full boost (Azevedo Motorsports)*

so it felt like it was boosting ok... Good, that's perfect diagnostics


----------



## Corruptkid (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: C2 Stage 2 Turbo, Car bogs when in full boost (elitist)*


_Quote, originally posted by *elitist* »_so it felt like it was boosting ok... Good, that's perfect diagnostics

In what right mind do you or anyone have (kisherhd) to come in here potentially get my thread locked and start trouble. Over the years I have heard many things about Azevedo and have heard of stories, but to be frankly honest I didnt believe them. Many of these comments about Azevedo that were made before in other threads in here were done so by people who never have even worked with them. At this point in time there is nothing to say as to who's fault it is. The one thing I can say is that Diego and Azevedo Motorsports have continued to work with me and Chris from C2 to get to the bottom of this. Like stated, the lambda reading was good. The car idled normally, the car ran normally.
It looks like I am going to have to say what happened. In my first motor, I melted a spark plug in Cylinder 3 and managed to get part of the piston ring lodged into the plug in Cylinder 3. That was the end of that motor. Yes, the wastegate was put on backwards the first time. So what did Azevedo do, they manned up admitted at fault with the wastegate and paid out of their pocket for the motor and labor. The same day I get my car back, it begins to misfire. Once again we pull brand new plugs and find a melted plug in cylinder 3. Melting metal from the plug takes a lot of heat, how can you not speculate that the aluminum piston had not been weakened as well. That motor wasnt in a healthy condition after that. Azevedo spectulates it could be the injectors and we speak with C2 about it and agree to send them for testing. We then install proven working injectors of the same size and test drive the car, all seems well, lambda factor is good and everything. The minute I get home, I get ready to go out. I turn on my car give it some gas and the motor blows up. I didnt even get the chance to install the boost gauge as I was getting ready to do. For someone to spectulate the ecu is damaged, I find that hard to believe. I never once had any issues with my ecu or my car until I put this kit on it. Just because other cars are running without issues doesnt mean that I could have gotten a defective part.
Once again, if you have no idea as to what is being done then keep your mouth shut. Do not come in here and begin to bash others because all your doing is complicating the problem at hand. For some who mentioned Azevedo is doing nothing, they are wrong, The person responding under Azevedo Motorsports had a close friend pass away this week and for someone to even have the nerve to post up and say what makes your time so precious after Diego posts saying that he has a wake to go to is wrong and childish. Like I said if your not in the loop dont assume things. There has been conversation between myself, Diego and Chris from C2 regarding the situation. Someone is responsible and I know it is definitely not me, but don't come in here and discount C2 automatically and blame Azevedo 100% without knowing the facts.


----------



## chikubi (Jan 14, 2002)

*Re: C2 Stage 2 Turbo, Car bogs when in full boost (Corruptkid)*

It's no wonder you're so frustrated over the way things are going and it surely doesn't help to see people bickering back and forth.
I really want to point out that I am honestly trying to help here. If you'd prefer that I not share any of my ideas with you, I'll respect that, but this may be the case of having more perspectives involved being a good thing.









_Quote, originally posted by *Corruptkid* »_For someone to spectulate the ecu is damaged, I find that hard to believe. I never once had any issues with my ecu or my car until I put this kit on it.
 
I also do not think your ECU is the issue here, but it's GOT to be something to do with cyl 3, and that something is likely electrical in nature. From the injector to the ECU there are only so many things it can be.

_Quote »_Just because other cars are running without issues doesnt mean that I could have gotten a defective part.

Reasonable assumption. But take a step back and think about what parts are in a C2 kit and which ones could possibly cause this situation? Trust me, you can cancel out most of the hardware. Since the injector harnesses do get modified during install, my bet is that this is where your issue is. Going back to stock will probably fix that, so my concern here is that you may never know what the true issue was.


----------



## Corruptkid (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: C2 Stage 2 Turbo, Car bogs when in full boost (nascent)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nascent* »_It's no wonder you're so frustrated over the way things are going and it surely doesn't help to see people bickering back and forth.
I really want to point out that I am honestly trying to help here. If you'd prefer that I not share any of my ideas with you, I'll respect that, but this may be the case of having more perspectives involved being a good thing.









I also do not think your ECU is the issue here, but it's GOT to be something to do with cyl 3, and that something is likely electrical in nature. From the injector to the ECU there are only so many things it can be.
Reasonable assumption. But take a step back and think about what parts are in a C2 kit and which ones could possibly cause this situation? Trust me, you can cancel out most of the hardware. Since the injector harnesses do get modified during install, my bet is that this is where your issue is. Going back to stock will probably fix that, so my concern here is that you may never know what the true issue was.

at this point i would love to see what the end result and cause of all this was, but believe me that i will be able to check the harness as when going back to stock, i will be purchasing a new harness, so in the end i will be able to diagnose if the harness was the issue, but i find it hard to believe it was the harness as i was personally there when the soldered the harnesses for the injectors. i watched them do everything and by the looks of it, it was done correctly.


----------



## EighT6VeeDub (Dec 28, 2005)

*Re: C2 Stage 2 Turbo, Car bogs when in full boost (Corruptkid)*

Not that im doubting the credibility of the shop, but where did the 2nd motor come from? 
Maybe this cyl 3 issue is something that will be common with this engine once high mileage occurs. And boosting the engine makes this symptom worse.


----------



## das pui (Aug 30, 2004)

*Re: C2 Stage 2 Turbo, Car bogs when in full boost (EighT6VeeDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EighT6VeeDub* »_Not that im doubting the credibility of the shop, but where did the 2nd motor come from? 
Maybe this cyl 3 issue is something that will be common with this engine once high mileage occurs. And boosting the engine makes this symptom worse. 

New motor had less miles than his original.


----------



## kiserhd (Feb 2, 2008)

*Re: C2 Stage 2 Turbo, Car bogs when in full boost (Corruptkid)*

Dont know if this helps at all but a reducer broke, that I had installed when I rerouted the boost/vacuum line to the nipple on the intake. I noticed the difference immediately and was off the throttle, I pulled all my plugs and they were clean. I dont know if it was by chance that I didnt melt a plug from over boosting or what. 
As far as the injector wiring goes unless you have a lose wire you should be good, I've talked to numerous people C2 included. The polarity of the wires does not matter. If they're soldered they should be good.
I still think you need some fresh eyes on it. Good luck.


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

I was thinking if c2 wanted to send me a kit, I would do a walk though install with pictures. 
I would also do logs WITH graphs so that owners and potential buyer have an idea oh how a healthy setup should perform.
And any damage, (if any) caused by said kit, would be solely my responsibility to fund and repair.
This is a serious request.
This post is in no way pointing fingers in anyway.
I just do not want people getting the wrong Idea of I2.5 motor.
I will continue to stand by this motor, I believe it is a powerhouse motor even though it's a base motor.
Andre


----------



## Corruptkid (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_I was thinking if c2 wanted to send me a kit, I would do a walk though install with pictures. 
I would also do logs WITH graphs so that owners and potential buyer have an idea oh how a healthy setup should perform.
And any damage, (if any) caused by said kit, would be solely my responsibility to fund and repair.
This is a serious request.
This post is in no way pointing fingers in anyway.
I just do not want people getting the wrong Idea of I2.5 motor.
I will continue to stand by this motor, I believe it is a powerhouse motor even though it's a base motor.
Andre

Well andre, Idk how C2 would do that, but if you want to purchase my kit that is fine with me.


----------



## Corruptkid (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: C2 Stage 2 Turbo, Car bogs when in full boost (das pui)*


_Quote, originally posted by *das pui* »_
New motor had less miles than his original.

Das Pui is correct, the new motor had 12,000 miles less than my original motor. I was at 17,560 so you figure out what the new motor mileage was. There is no way that something was wrong with the motor, it even came off of an auto jetta.


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_I was thinking if c2 wanted to send me a kit, I would do a walk though install with pictures. 
I would also do logs WITH graphs so that owners and potential buyer have an idea oh how a healthy setup should perform.
And any damage, (if any) caused by said kit, would be solely my responsibility to fund and repair.
This is a serious request.
This post is in no way pointing fingers in anyway.
I just do not want people getting the wrong Idea of I2.5 motor.
I will continue to stand by this motor, I believe it is a powerhouse motor even though it's a base motor.
Andre

Andre,
We appreciate the generous offer and we agree with you that this motor, although a base model has wonderful potential. I think that you have only begun to demonstrate what the possibilities are, and we will continue to follow with as much success. In reference to the instructions, we already have a Step-by-Step available in pdf format, but thank you none the less. 
For insight into the success of the kits, please refer to the 10 page build thread which also supports the potential of the 2.5L motor very well. You will find that quite a few of C2 2.5L Kit customers participate in that thread as well.**you will also note on page 9, the complete instructions have been posted as well**
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3756039

Here is some information that was supplied by Vortex user: Kiserhd once he had installed his own kit:
Dyno: Part 1 (245hp; 6049rpm)
http://i27.photobucket.com/alb...o.jpg
Dyno: Part 2 (7.0-7.8psi; AFR 11.3-12.1)
http://i27.photobucket.com/alb...t.jpg
Video: Stage 2 2.5T on Dyno: customer install
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7misuZcPiBs
Video: Stage 2 2.5T in car: customer install
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1M9GEcpgVtg
C2 Development Car: video by 1552v2
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mXvjdC6fnic
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jICUzFdxCf8
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VSv0n92Mm_s

Not trying to steer this thread off-topic, just wanted to provide some answers to your suggestions.
Sorry Gabe if this deviated from the original topic.
C2



_Modified by C2Motorsports at 9:09 PM 6-28-2008_


----------



## 4RingCircus (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: (C2Motorsports)*

Kill the Wabbit, Kill the Wabbit...............


----------



## Corruptkid (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: (C2Motorsports)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C2Motorsports* »_
Andre,
We appreciate the generous offer and we agree with you that this motor, although a base model has wonderful potential. I think that you have only begun to demonstrate what the possibilities are, and we will continue to follow with as much success. In reference to the instructions, we already have a Step-by-Step available in pdf format, but thank you none the less. 
For insight into the success of the kits, please refer to the 10 page build thread which also supports the potential of the 2.5L motor very well. You will find that quite a few of C2 2.5L Kit customers participate in that thread as well.**you will also note on page 9, the complete instructions have been posted as well**
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3756039

Here is some information that was supplied by Vortex user: Kiserhd once he had installed his own kit:
Dyno: Part 1 (245hp; 6049rpm)
http://i27.photobucket.com/alb...o.jpg
Dyno: Part 2 (7.0-7.8psi; AFR 11.3-12.1)
http://i27.photobucket.com/alb...t.jpg
Video: Stage 2 2.5T on Dyno: customer install
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7misuZcPiBs
Video: Stage 2 2.5T in car: customer install
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1M9GEcpgVtg
C2 Development Car: video by 1552v2
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mXvjdC6fnic
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jICUzFdxCf8
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VSv0n92Mm_s

Not trying to steer this thread off-topic, just wanted to provide some answers to your suggestions.
Sorry Gabe if this deviated from the original topic.
C2

_Modified by C2Motorsports at 9:09 PM 6-28-2008_

I don't mind it when you are trying to show in my thread that the car does work turboed, I'm still very upset on how I had so many problems with this kit and would have loved to see it end differently. Again, I want an end to all this and want to have my car back. Unfortuantely, after blowing two motors and being without a car for over a month and a half, I cannot wait any longer. So back to stock I go and hope to come out in the end of all this happy and on good terms. I won't argue that your companies turbo kit for this motor can work, but I won't sit here and say that nothing could have come defective as it is something that can occur. So many months of waiting for this kit and waiting to have fun with the car to come out in the end with a vehicle that will not be turboed.
Chris and Jeff, I hope that we resolve my issues in a timely fashion and soon. I hope that we both come to a peaceful agreement and I do look forward to seeing Chris at waterfest so that I could finally put a face to your name.
I offer a







to Chris and C2 Motorsports and hope to see continued success with this motor and more developments to really push this motor to make some serious power.
Can we say a possible fully built I2.5 motor in the near future, being that I have two of them available to rebuild.


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (C2Motorsports)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C2Motorsports* »_
Andre,
We appreciate the generous offer and we agree with you that this motor, although a base model has wonderful potential. I think that you have only begun to demonstrate what the possibilities are, and we will continue to follow with as much success. In reference to the instructions, we already have a Step-by-Step available in pdf format, but thank you none the less. 
For insight into the success of the kits, please refer to the 10 page build thread which also supports the potential of the 2.5L motor very well. You will find that quite a few of C2 2.5L Kit customers participate in that thread as well.**you will also note on page 9, the complete instructions have been posted as well**
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3756039

Here is some information that was supplied by Vortex user: Kiserhd once he had installed his own kit:
Dyno: Part 1 (245hp; 6049rpm)
http://i27.photobucket.com/alb...o.jpg
Dyno: Part 2 (7.0-7.8psi; AFR 11.3-12.1)
http://i27.photobucket.com/alb...t.jpg
Video: Stage 2 2.5T on Dyno: customer install
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7misuZcPiBs
Video: Stage 2 2.5T in car: customer install
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1M9GEcpgVtg
C2 Development Car: video by 1552v2
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mXvjdC6fnic
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jICUzFdxCf8
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VSv0n92Mm_s

Not trying to steer this thread off-topic, just wanted to provide some answers to your suggestions.
Sorry Gabe if this deviated from the original topic.
C2

_Modified by C2Motorsports at 9:09 PM 6-28-2008_

Oh ok
any reason why none of these threads exist in the 2.5 technical forum?


----------



## Corruptkid (Feb 19, 2007)

I'm saddened at the fact that as of today, I no longer have C2 Stage II turbo software in my ecu.


----------



## Mein_GTI (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: (4RingCircus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *4RingCircus* »_Kill the Wabbit, Kill the Wabbit...............










WOW 
You *MUST BE TALKING ABOUT MY CAR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *


----------



## Mein_GTI (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: (C2Motorsports)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C2Motorsports* »_
Andre,
Please let me take the opportunity to tell you that I'd very much like to settle whatever issues still need to be settled. I'm prepared to apologize or do something more proactive if you think that will help repair the damage done.
Andre, we respect what you're doing for the 2.5 community and admire the way you've gone after big horsepower from the beginning. Seriously, as enthusiasts ourselves, how could we not? Sometimes egos make it hard to admit stuff like that, but it's the truth. As people, *both Jeff and I tend to be a bit competitive at times, but we can also admit if we've done wrong*.
We're still learning a thing or two about operating and growing a business and I think this is one of those learning instances.







I'd really appreciate it if you would IM, email or phone me up so we can discuss this matter further. Hopefully we can even grab a beer or something up at Waterfest.

Chris
C2


So Chris, *Who KILLED my car????????????*
*Was it your POOR design of the waste gate signal line placement?? 
Or was it Josh, at Nothing Leaves Stock who knew of the problem because WE HAD, NO LESS THAN, 4 CONVERSATIONS CONCERNING THIS MATTER??????*
So again, where does the Finger point toward FAULT??????? 

You have said above, *"we can also admit if we've done wrong".*
If that is a true statement,* you, nor any represtentive of C-2, has ever admitted any sense of wrong doing to me.*
Since that is the case, *should I assume it is the sole fault of Josh at Nothing Leaves Stock??? *
Which is it???????????????


----------



## Corruptkid (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: (Mein_GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mein_GTI* »_

So Chris, *Who KILLED my car????????????*
*Was it your POOR design of the waste gate signal line placement?? 
Or was it Josh, at Nothing Leaves Stock who knew of the problem because WE HAD, NO LESS THAN, 4 CONVERSATIONS CONCERNING THIS MATTER??????*

So again, where does the Finger point toward FAULT??????? 

You have said above, *"we can also admit if we've done wrong".*
If that is a true statement,* you, nor any represtentive of C-2, has ever admitted any sense of wrong doing to me.*
Since that is the case, *should I assume it is the sole fault of Josh at Nothing Leaves Stock??? *
Which is it???????????????


It is nice to see that you have your car up and running, unfortunately I am in the process of trying to return to stock and am saddened at the fact that as of today I still have no answers as to who will be taking ownership and admitting to fault to settle my issues. This is looking like it's going to be a very bumpy road up ahead for me. I'd very much like to keep the kit as I had put so much time and money into all of this. It really bothers me to see two Stage 2 C2 turbo rabbits running without issues and leaves me wondering why it didn't turn out the same for me. I will agree with both Jeff and Chris that we need to figure out what led to all my issues, but in doing so, I hope to see that my issues are resolved and that this does not only benefit one party.


----------



## happy vw bunny (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: (Corruptkid)*

*Mein_GTI posted under Happy VW Bunny's Login*


_Quote, originally posted by *Corruptkid* »_
It is nice to see that you have your car up and running, unfortunately I am in the process of trying to return to stock and am saddened at the fact that as of today I still have no answers as to who will be taking ownership and admitting to fault to settle my issues. This is looking like it's going to be a very bumpy road up ahead for me. I'd very much like to keep the kit as I had put so much time and money into all of this. It really bothers me to see two Stage 2 C2 turbo rabbits running without issues and leaves me wondering why it didn't turn out the same for me. I will agree with both Jeff and Chris that we need to figure out what led to all my issues, but in doing so, I hope to see that my issues are resolved and that this does not only benefit one party.

Our Bunney sat in the shop for a month waiting to be fixed. We just got it out last Friday and still had issues which just today has been "fixed". How long this "new" engine and "fix" will remain functioning is the million dollar question.
Roadkill and I are very sorry that you are going thru the situation you're in. Hopefully, it can be resolved in an amicable way. In my opinion, ours was NOT. *In TOO MANY CASES, THE CONSUMER GETS SCREWED HARD!!!!!! *


















































GOOD LUCK


_Modified by happy vw bunny at 6:57 AM 6-30-2008_


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: (Mein_GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mein_GTI* »_

So Chris, *Who KILLED my car????????????*
*Was it your POOR design of the waste gate signal line placement?? 
Or was it Josh, at Nothing Leaves Stock who knew of the problem because WE HAD, NO LESS THAN, 4 CONVERSATIONS CONCERNING THIS MATTER??????*
So again, where does the Finger point toward FAULT??????? 

You have said above, *"we can also admit if we've done wrong".*
If that is a true statement,* you, nor any represtentive of C-2, has ever admitted any sense of wrong doing to me.*
Since that is the case, *should I assume it is the sole fault of Josh at Nothing Leaves Stock??? *
Which is it???????????????


Mein_GTI
I would be more than happy to adress and discuss any concerns or confusion that you may have regarding your particular situation....but I think that further detracting from the topic of the OP is unfair to him and *his* situation don't you?
C2

_Quote, originally posted by *happy vw bunny* »_
Roadkill and I are very sorry that you are going thru the situation you're in. Hopefully, it can be resolved in an amicable way. In my opinion, ours was NOT. *In TOO MANY CASES, THE CONSUMER GETS SCREWED HARD!!!!!! *


















































GOOD LUCK

happy vw bunny,
If your outcome was not amicable, why did both you and your husband (Mein_GTI) agree to the corrective action for you situation?
Again, I would be more than happy to discuss any specifics as to your situation, and would be open to hear if you are not happy. I think that there is a time and place for that, and in an effort to not discount the OP's topic, and deviate from his needs, I would ask that you contact me personally and we may discuss.
Sincerely,
C2Motorsports


----------



## happy vw bunny (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: (C2Motorsports)*

see modified posting above


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

I think at least for now to get things moving C2 should at least give him a full refund for the turbo kit.
Let's get the ball rolling for Gabe.
Lets' be honest, these motors aren't very expensive.


----------



## chikubi (Jan 14, 2002)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_I think at least for now to get things moving C2 should at least give him a full refund for the turbo kit.
Let's get the ball rolling for Gabe.
Lets' be honest, these motors aren't very expensive.

Refund? Have you read something I haven't? Seriously, where has it been revealed that there is any evidence or even logical suggestion that the OP's troubles have anything to do with some sort of liability on C2's part?
I know you're looking out for the OP, as are all of us in this thread, but making those posts while things have yet to be sorted isn't helping the OP like you would hope.


----------



## rangerbrown (Jul 12, 2007)

Audi4u
i think you may be over steping your self and need to relax. its clear the install wasnt done properly the first time who is to say it wasnt the second by the same people?


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (nascent)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nascent* »_
Refund? Have you read something I haven't? Seriously, where has it been revealed that there is any evidence or even logical suggestion that the OP's troubles have anything to do with some sort of liability on C2's part?
I know you're looking out for the OP, as are all of us in this thread, but making those posts while things have yet to be sorted isn't helping the OP like you would hope.

What do you think would be a fair course of action? 
I really want to know how everyone else feels this should go.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (rangerbrown)*

why doesn't C2 personally send someone from their shop up their? idk bout them but in the 2L fsi world i know APR has sent out their techs and has also sent their trailer out to pick up cars and bring back to them, on their dime


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_I think at least for now to get things moving C2 should at least give him a full refund for the turbo kit.
Let's get the ball rolling for Gabe.
Lets' be honest, these motors aren't very expensive.

"to get things moving" C2 should give a full refund ? ? ? 
Let me see if I have this correct. You are proposing that we give a refund for a product that:
a. was installed incorrectly 
b. was operated under incorrect installation 
c. has been altered from it's original design 
d. has had NO determination as to the cause
e. and you don't think that is an unreasonable request ?
NOTHING has been done to determine the cause of the catastrophic motor failure.....not only once, but twice now nothing has been done.
Why is it C2's responsibility to offer refund ?
What has C2 done wrong ?
When was it determined that this is C2's fault ?



_Modified by C2Motorsports at 1:18 PM 6-30-2008_


----------



## strklyeuro1188 (Jun 23, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_why doesn't C2 personally send someone from their shop up their? idk bout them but in the 2L fsi world i know APR has sent out their techs and has also sent their trailer out to pick up cars and bring back to them, on their dime

150% on that.


----------



## chikubi (Jan 14, 2002)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_
What do you think would be a fair course of action? 
I really want to know how everyone else feels this should go.

I know I'm oversimplifying, but what needs to happen is to find the cause for the issues and determine the responsibility based on that. Short of that happening (and since Gabe is going back to stock), we may never find out and then there's no obvious solution, IMO. C2 could make a goodwill gesture, but even that could look like an indirect admission of liability and they need to be careful in doing that.
It's not going to happen, but I think the car should have been shipped to C2 for examination. If it was found to be a C2 issue, they pay for shipping and fixing the car. If it was found to be installation error, then Azevedo pays for that. If it was found there was an existing issue with the car, the customer pays.

APR was just referenced in this thread and while I remember hearing about them picking up a 2.0T car and trucking it back to AL, I also remember it was APR who had done all the work on the car. C2 didn't do the install here so I can't see them doing much more than asking for the parts back and inspecting them.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (nascent)*

yeah but at the same time they should want more than anyone to find the issue with gabes car so they can clear their name from the situation, some times certain situations call for companys to go above and beyond


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (C2Motorsports)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C2Motorsports* »_
"to get things moving" C2 should give a full refund ? ? ? 
Let me see if I have this correct. You are proposing that we give a refund for a product that:
a. was installed incorrectly 
b. was operated under incorrect installation 
c. has been altered from it's original design 
d. has had NO determination as to the cause
e. and you don't think that is an unrealistic request ?
NOTHING has been done to determine the cause of the catastrophic motor failure.....not only once, but twice now nothing has been done.
Why is it C2's responsibility to offer refund ?
What has C2 done wrong ?
When was it determined that this is C2's fault ?


Ok so what should be done at this very moment to get this moving?
open the motor?
Tell us what Gabe needs to do. 
Give us some guidance. I can't believe he is going through this. This guy still doesn't have a car to drive. offer SOMETHING.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

it sucks to not be able to work on your own car







andre remember when it took us 12 hours to take my car apart, hone, do rods and pistons then put my motor back together and pull out of the parking lot spinning tires


----------



## Mein_GTI (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: (C2Motorsports)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C2Motorsports* »_
Mein_GTI
I would be more than happy to adress and discuss any concerns or confusion that you may have regarding your particular situation....but I think that further detracting from the topic of the OP is unfair to him and *his* situation don't you?
C2
happy vw bunny,
If your outcome was not amicable, why did both you and your husband (Mein_GTI) agree to the corrective action for you situation?
Again, I would be more than happy to discuss any specifics as to your situation, and would be open to hear if you are not happy. I think that there is a time and place for that, and in an effort to not discount the OP's topic, and deviate from his needs, I would ask that you contact me personally and we may discuss.
Sincerely,
C2Motorsports 


As the thread states, “C2 Stage 2 Turbo, Car bogs when in full boost”, denotes a problem with the turbo kit. In this case, the thread has turned into a Question and Answer, Support, and Information thread. So how has my particular situation detracted and become unfair to Corruptkid?? We have conversed Corruptkid, offered support and advice. Sorry, I must Strongly disagree with you on this issue.

‘If your outcome was not amicable, why did both you and your husband (Mein_GTI) agree to the corrective action for you situation?”

There is a considerable difference between an *amicable solution *and *a forced resolution*. In this case, if we wanted our car fixed, we were forced into the current resolution. *Again, a considerable difference monetarily speaking as well. *

“Again, I would be more than happy to discuss any specifics as to your situation, and would be open to hear if you are not happy. I think that there is a time and place for that, and in an effort to not discount the OP's topic, and deviate from his needs, I would ask that you contact me personally and we may discuss. .”

Chris, you are correct about the time and place for such a discussion. In fact, I proposed such a meeting between yourself, myself and my legal representation over a month ago. The time and the place was then! I’d be happy to speak with you now as well. However, in my opinion, I don’t see any change in the situation unless legal proceeding occured.

Now back to my original question which has not been answered:
Chris, *Who KILLED my Bunney????????????*
*Was it your POOR design of the waste gate signal line placement?? 
Or was it Josh, at Nothing Leaves Stock who knew of the problem because WE HAD, NO LESS THAN, 4 CONVERSATIONS CONCERNING THIS MATTER??????*
So again, where does the Finger point toward FAULT??????? 

You have said above, *"we can also admit if we've done wrong".*
If that is a true statement,* you, nor any represtentive of C-2, has ever admitted any sense of wrong doing to me.*
Since that is the case, *should I assume it is the sole fault of Josh at Nothing Leaves Stock??? *
Which is it???????????????

*You have yet ANSWERED ANY of my Questions.*


----------



## chikubi (Jan 14, 2002)

*Re: (Mein_GTI)*

I have no idea about your situation with C2, but I do know once you mention legal action, no company with any business sense is going to converse with you on the subject over the internet.


----------



## Mein_GTI (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: (nascent)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nascent* »_I have no idea about your situation with C2, but I do know once you mention legal action, no company with any business sense is going to converse with you on the subject over the internet.

Understand. However if you read the statement again: Chris from C2 is trying to discuss this situation in a meeting or over the phone. I have already proposed such a meeting between Chris, myself and my legal representation over a month ago. He won't talk then. Why would he want to talk now?


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_it sucks to not be able to work on your own car







andre remember when it took us 12 hours to take my car apart, hone, do rods and pistons then put my motor back together and pull out of the parking lot spinning tires









How could I forget , i didn't go home til 3am .lol
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: (Mein_GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mein_GTI* »_
Understand. However if you read the statement again: Chris from C2 is trying to discuss this situation in a meeting or over the phone. I have already proposed such a meeting between Chris, myself and my legal representation over a month ago. He won't talk then. Why would he want to talk now? 

Jay, since I can't just sit back and let you attack both my company, and now me without sharing the "other" side of the story.
You proposed meeting was to be between myself, yourself, and your legal representation. That of course was presented to me, only a few hours prior to the proposed meeting, and to my total surprise as you and I had come to what I was to believe was an acceptable outcome to your situation.
My response was then, and would be again if presented with the same situation: It would not be responsible of me to the company to enter into a conversation without equal representation.
I again would only ask you this: Would "your" legal counsel advise "you" to sit down with ANY company's legal representation and for "you" to have none











_Modified by C2Motorsports at 2:50 PM 6-30-2008_


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: (C2Motorsports)*

This was taken from another post in the 2.5l Inline -5 Forum:

_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_
So why is it then impossible for the kit to be defective?
All I'm saying is the kit can't be ruled out as the culprit.



Anything is possible
If the original purchaser of the C2 Kit (Gabe) would like to proceed in that direction, he needs to please contact us and let us know. He will need to ship us the entire kit for review/inspection of defects; we will do our best to move this ahead of the workload so that we may provide him with a timely report.
We will discuss with our vendors regarding thier policy for review , for all of the non-C2 manufactured parts. If individual vendors need to have the items shipped back to them for testing, we will help Gabe and facilitate this.


----------



## Mein_GTI (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: (C2Motorsports)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C2Motorsports* »_
Jay, since I can't just sit back and let you attack both my company, and now me without sharing the "other" side of the story.
You proposed meeting was to be between myself, yourself, and your legal representation. That of course was presented to me, only a few hours prior to the proposed meeting, and to my total surprise as you and I had come to what I was to believe was an acceptable outcome to your situation.
My response was then, and would be again if presented with the same situation: It would not be responsible of me to the company to enter into a conversation without equal representation.
I again would only ask you this: Would "your" legal counsel advise "you" to sit down with ANY company's legal representation and for "you" to have none








_Modified by C2Motorsports at 2:50 PM 6-30-2008_


Chris, 
I'm not attacking you or your company. I'm searching for answers! No one has claimed responsibility of the engine failure. Not C2 or Nothing Leave Stock. Not partially or in whole. 
*My Sole PURPOSE here, is to INFORM OTHERS who might be considering an upgrade to any turbo kit for a 2.5 motor.* 
In order to make a valid and sound decision on which kit to purchase, a person needs to be informed as to any problems which may arise and what the manufacturer is doing to correct those problems, rectify the situation, and attend to the customer's needs.


----------



## Corruptkid (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: (C2Motorsports)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C2Motorsports* »_This was taken from another post in the 2.5l Inline -5 Forum:

Anything is possible
If the original purchaser of the C2 Kit (Gabe) would like to proceed in that direction, he needs to please contact us and let us know. He will need to ship us the entire kit for review/inspection of defects; we will do our best to move this ahead of the workload so that we may provide him with a timely report.
We will discuss with our vendors regarding thier policy for review , for all of the non-C2 manufactured parts. If individual vendors need to have the items shipped back to them for testing, we will help Gabe and facilitate this.


At this point in time, I do not see a need for sending an entire turbo kit back to you for testing. We have discovered a problem that none may have thought was possible. My hopes in all this is that maybe C2 motorsports will take a better initiative as to ensure that all parts that are sent to their customers are determined to be the correct parts. As of right now, we have found what my problem has been the entire time. C2 Motorsports advised me that the spring in the wastegate is suppose to be a .7 bar spring which translates into a 10psi spring. Well to much suprise from all of us, the spring in the wastegate ended up being a large red spring. this large red spring is a .8 bar spring which translates into roughly a 12psi spring. So what has happened all this time, well I continuously had been overboosting and if C2 Motorsports claims that we should have installed a boost gauge then maybe they should now provide one in their kit.
Again, Chris and Jeff please understand that I am not attacking you or your company, we had all agreed that we needed to get to the bottom of all this and the root cause of all my problems. At this point in time we have found the culprit of my problems and I would like to see where this now takes us. I believe that by posting in here, it should not discourage anyone from purchasing this kit, but that it should make people more cautious about things. They have developed a kit that works and really makes this car come to life. I had the oppurtunity to take a ride in a C2 Stage 2 turbo bunny at Cult Classic. Believe me when I say, I very much enjoyed that ride and am deeply saddened at the fact that I no longer will have a turbo bunny. However, everyone is human and mistakes are always made, unfortunately I got the burden of this mistake, I am now on my way to a third motor.


----------



## smb1.8t (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: (Mein_GTI)*

All i can say is product liability Act! The claims most commonly associated with product liability are negligence, strict liability, breach of warranty, and various consumer protection claims. The majority of product liability laws are determined at the state level and vary widely from state to state. Each type of product liability claim requires different elements to be proven to present a successful claim
A products liability claim is usually based on one or more of the following causes of action:
* design defect,
* manufacturing defect,
* a failure to warn.
The claims may succeed even when products were used incorrectly by the consumer, as long as the incorrect use was foreseeable by the manufacturer (or other party in the "supply chain").
In general, products liability claims are based not on negligence, but rather on strict liability. Under the theory of strict liability, a manufacturer is held liable regardless of whether it acted negligently. It allows recovery for an injured customer who might be in a difficult position to prove what a manufacturer did or did not do wrong in its design or manufacturing process. It is presumed that a manufacturer with its deep pockets may be better situated to absorb the cost of liability and would consider such expense in setting price for its products.
Some legal commentators consider claims of failure to warn to be based on negligence.
A basic negligence claim consists of proof of
1. a duty owed,
2. a breach of that duty,
3. an injury, and
4. that the breach caused the plaintiff's injury.
Over time, negligence concepts have arisen to deal with certain specific situations, including negligence per say (using a manufacturer's violation of a law or regulation, in place of proof of a duty and a breach) and (an inference of negligence under certain conditions).
Have any of these issue's been discussed? 
And Also, Mein_GTI is rite this is a community forum question and answers can be asked just as long as he stays in topic with the asked question or topic.. and he's been on point the whole time. So as a *consumer* what should i do if any of this were to happen to me? list steps to follow.. that is what me, gabe, Mein_GTI and his wife and Also the VW community????????? 
Sorry for the long post just a Curious Consumer










_Modified by smb1.8t at 7:18 PM 6-30-2008_


----------



## NaKoRuRu (Jun 5, 2005)

*Re: (Corruptkid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Corruptkid* »_ Well to much suprise from all of us, the spring in the wastegate ended up being a large red spring. this large red spring is a .8 bar spring which translates into roughly a 12psi spring. So what has happened all this time, well I continuously had been overboosting and if C2 Motorsports claims that we should have installed a boost gauge then maybe they should now provide one in their kit.











_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_why doesn't C2 personally send someone from their shop up their? idk bout them but in the 2L fsi world i know APR has sent out their techs and has also sent their trailer out to pick up cars and bring back to them, on their dime

x3









_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_yeah but at the same time they should want more than anyone to find the issue with gabes car so they can clear their name from the situation, some times certain situations call for companys to go above and beyond

I have to agree 100% on this... I'm thinkin twice about going turbo now


----------



## adg44 (Aug 2, 2000)

*Re: (NaKoRuRu)*

This thread has gone way off topic from the original post. I suggest any unresolved issues be taken up via e-mail or telephone.
- Anthony


----------

